# *Add your most useful Freeware/Shareware



## Addy (Jan 1, 2003)

Heres a list of Freeware/Shareware that i recomend, along with comments/reasons and download sites.
Feel free to add to this if its tried and tested freeware/shareware that you just cant live without.
Lets make this a topic worthy of being 'sticky' and let it be a help to new users.
I'll continue to add and hope you lot will too.

Firstly, now your on the internet, you need a firewall to stop the evil haXors.

ZoneAlarm from www.zonelabs.com is a great free firewall.
Take time to understand what it asks, and set permissions right and its not bad for a freebie.

Now do you have an Anti Virus programme?
AGV is pretty good for a freebie, but i'm sure theres beter for free.

Surfing can be dodgy at times and you can pick up spyware along the way, which isnt good for your personal privacy.
Some spyware is embeded into downloaded software/cd software and some can come via your web browser and active-x/java scripts in web pages.

Adaware from www.lavasoft.de will rid your computer of such spywares.

o.k now your safe and your surfing and you want to download files.
P2P is the only way to go (if you dont know your way around usenet and newsgroups)
My recomendations are WinMx from www.winmx.com and kazaa lite from cleanclients.sk or www.kazaalite.com

Why wont this ??divx?? file i just downloaded play the video?
You need CODECS..... available at www.geocities.com/addict1_uk

I wanna burn cd's?
I only ever use CloneCD and Nero
Nero came free with the writer (although its available on p2p)
and clone, well, <cough>, i'll send them a cheque one day. 
Along with clonecd, get Cloneyxxl from http://kickme.to/englishclony as it helps with copy protection issues 


Ripping dvd's?
I use: dvd2avi 
       smartripper
       TmpgENC
all available from www.geocities.com/addict1_uk
all the help you need is at www.vcdhelp.com

"I got this wicked programme but its on 30 day trial and it wont reinstall and work again."

this reg cleaner at www.vtoy.fi/jv16/shtml/software.shtml  will sort that out, plus let you do anything you want with the Registery
*note dont Fcuk about with your registery unless you have *some* idea what your doing.

Driver back-up..
need to format and re-install on your own or a friends pc?
This utility finds all the relevant drivers on a pc and saves the to wherever you want them.
Great for 'older' hardware and 'thoughtlesness' when doing a format.
www.jermar.com

Media players
I use Win media 6.1 plus all my added codecs.
Along with Winamp from www.winamp.com


----------



## seven (Jan 1, 2003)

For free anti-virus software I use AVG 6.0 from www.grisoft.com/html/us_index.htm


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 1, 2003)

Shitload of passwords for lots of sites and programs, difficult to remember? Don't want to write them down?

Any Password is a Windows password safe, storing passwords etc in a convenient nested format, with a master password controlling the file. You can visit sites and paste in passwords with a couple of clicks. I find it really handy.

http://www.romanlab.com/apw/

Oh, and there's always Pegasus Mail which is free and extremely powerful for lots of mail: http://www.pmail.com/

Or Eudora, more user friendly (though ad supported): http://www.eudora.com/


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jan 2, 2003)

If we're talking mail clients, Foxmail is free, ad free, imports everything directly from the dreaded outlook and is (AFAIK) the only one that can handle Hotmail accounts (so you can download mail from a Hotmail account without going through the site).

For browsing, I go for  Mozilla.


----------



## Judge (Jan 2, 2003)

*Freeware etc*

Apart from those listed above already, I also use ICQ for chatting shite to random foreign people, DAB Bar to run my Wavefinder and Soulseek for top quality tunage.

But what I do need is something that can clock my upload/download speeds in real time - any ideas? I used to use NetPerSec, but accidently wiped it when I reformatted my drives. One of the finer pleasures in life is witnessing my broadband flying at full throttle, and it's something I just can't do without...


----------



## kfishy (Jan 2, 2003)

This one is very nice:

Miranda ICQ 

It's an opensource clone of the popular IM software ICQ, without all the ads and bloats of course


----------



## Niubi (Jan 2, 2003)

*Freeware etc*



> _Originally posted by Judge _
> *Apart from those listed above already, I also use ICQ for chatting shite to random foreign people, DAB Bar to run my Wavefinder and Soulseek for top quality tunage.
> 
> But what I do need is something that can clock my upload/download speeds in real time - any ideas? I used to use NetPerSec, but accidently wiped it when I reformatted my drives. One of the finer pleasures in life is witnessing my broadband flying at full throttle, and it's something I just can't do without...    *



DU Meter, it's shareware, pull a google for it, tis very good.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 2, 2003)

For hand-coding websites, you can't beat the free First Page 2000 from Evrsoft. I've been using it for years.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 2, 2003)

If you like watching movies ( and all the probs that come along with it!)another great little tool is called Gspot. This tool tells you everything you would want to know about a downloaded file and what codecs you need, along with much more info.


http://www.divx-digest.com/software/gspot.html


----------



## cuernos (Jan 2, 2003)

doom9 is also good for AVI and DVD rip software.

I've also found serials2000 most handy for serials and cracks. Updates come out every 2 weeks and can be found  here


----------



## fannypad (Jan 7, 2003)

Freeware? All my bloody software has always been free  

But seriously... my all-time favourite and most-used piece of shareware has to be Paint Shop Pro.

Favourite freeware is BS Player, as it's the simply best and most feature-rich DiVX/XVID/other media player there is. Oh, and when combined with ffdshow it's a veritable DiVX-playing powerhouse.

As for best freeware in the history of computers EVER, well, that has to go to the Stair Dismount Simulator. You get to shove a hapless dude off the top of some pretty steep stairs, with customiseable body part shoveage and shoving force, and you get more points according to how much damage is inflicted and what part of the body gets hit... plus he makes GROANING AND GRUNTING NOISES ON HIS WAY DOWN!!! QUALITY!!!!!!!!!   

Edit: See if any of you can beat my top score of 732401 (no typo). HA!


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2003)

It's not exactly glamourous, but I've found the free Flash Renamer  a fantastic tool for batch renaming files - great for sorting out billions of digital image files.

It's easy peasy to use too.

(Note only v3 is free)


----------



## Sunray (Jan 7, 2003)

Network tools  
   Ping Plotter for a nice trace route display
   SmartFTP for a very nice FTP tool

MP3
  Dr Tag  This is by far the best ID3 tag editor I have ever used.  I have 26Gig of music and its been fantastic.

<edited to add>

Anti Browser Abuse
   proxomitron - Been using it for quite some time.  Great for stopping all those adds, pop-up, music and every other annoying thing people do to their web sites.


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 7, 2003)

For superbly reliable downloading, you can't beat GoZilla.

Want a nifty little, very lightweight proxy server??? Try AnalogX - runs on Windows, works a treat connecting to other windows machines, Linux machines, etc. And, if like me you run XP on a 2nd machine, having a custom proxy allows you to control exactly what, and more importantly, exactly what _not_ web resources XP is allowed to access.


----------



## dervish (Jan 8, 2003)

Doesn't GoZilla have spyware?

For music I recommend Musicmatch Jukebox. I've had it about as long as my computer and I still haven't found anything better.

Soulseek for downloading music. Wicked for getting full albums, uses a fair amount of processor time though.

Mailwasher is bloody good for stopping spam mail.

Trillian is a bloody wonderful instant messaging client. Combines AOL, ICQ, MSN, IRC and Yahoo in one. It is a jack of all trades, master of none but thats better than having four bloatware messenger clients hogging your systray.

BitTorrent is another P2P program, works in a quite interesting way. I've been using it to get all the firefly episodes. 

UiCE is a remote control program, if you have a WinTV or a REALmagix board with a remote it can be extremely useful.

Window Washer is a privicy protection program, it also clears up a lot of crap left behind by (mostly sodding microsoft) programs.

This is a cool thread, can I second it being stickyfied?


----------



## Dimension Line (Jan 8, 2003)

*Anti-virus*

Avast is an anti-virus package which is free for home users. If you install it it will ask for a registeration code which you can get by filling out this form. 

It has worked a treat for me and has detected loads of viruses in downloaded files. It has resident protection, which checks e-mail and your file system.

DL


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 8, 2003)

For Windows:-

WinVNC - remote control for those who don't have Windows Terminal Services

Automachron  - NTP (time sync) client for Windows

SpamPal - A local POP3 proxy that tags spam. 

I'll try to post some Mac stuff later.


----------



## Judge (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Freeware etc*



> _Originally posted by Niubi _
> DU Meter, it's shareware, pull a google for it, tis very good. [/B]


 Yep, that did the trick, cheers Niubi, The Cows Cunt.


----------



## Niubi (Jan 9, 2003)

Not a problem me old minge eater


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 9, 2003)

..the freebies at MediaChance  can be quite useful for tweaking things about


----------



## Dubber Dan (Jan 10, 2003)

How about Winzip...  Pretty damn usefull I find

Dubber

ps. go with the sticky option Ed


----------



## Sacri Liege (Jan 11, 2003)

XP-AntiSpy is another free little program that keeps windows xp from doing naughty things behind your back. http://www.xpantispy.de/

(make sure you click on the british flag to make the page readable)


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dubber Dan _
> *How about Winzip...  Pretty damn usefull I find*



How could I forget about WinZip! Probably the one bit of s/ware I've used for longest - absolutely f'ing invaluable.

For many years I used to use the DOS version - PKZip - before there even was a Windows version.

Anyone want to play "remember the arcane command line switches to zip a directory, plus sub-directories, including paths, excluding older files, maxium compression, spanned acrossed multiple floppies" game??????

Thought not. 

For a very capable, but lightweight, programmers text editor, you can do a hell of a lot worse than TextPad. Been using it for years - takes up 1 millionth of the memory of MicroShit editors, supports workspaces, syntax highlighting, macros, find/replace across multiple files, reg expressions, etc. It's the best "does what is says on the tin" text editor IMHO. It's so good, that after using it for 3 years, I'm actually considering paying the minimal registration fee....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 11, 2003)

It might be best to keep this Windows only, then do separate threads for Mac and Linux (does anyone use any other OSes than these three?)


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FridgeMagnet _
> *(does anyone use any other OSes than these three?) *



CP/M.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 11, 2003)

Got a big list of useful CP/M shareware, then, have you?


----------



## swampy (Jan 11, 2003)

Streamer peer to pear radio 

http://www.streamerp2p.net/download.html 

Has kept me amused for a week now


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 12, 2003)

NetAnts ...this I use about two dozen times a day and am costantly thrilled about how easy  and consistantly reliable it works...especially with the irregular connections I get at the end of line...methinx the longest time in one session was 4 days...20 mins max online b4 BT would screw up the line...the resume worked perfectly on auto-redial everytime...even when I relocated to other peeps houses and filched their lines whilst socializing to get the damned thing done...well chuffed with it!


----------



## Sore_Head (Jan 13, 2003)

Filezilla FTP client

http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla

explore linux partitions from windows (Explore2fs)

http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/


----------



## Radar (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FridgeMagnet _
> *Got a big list of useful CP/M shareware, then, have you?  *



Well it keeps my Apple IIe with Z80 card happy


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 14, 2003)

whoops - wrong thread...


----------



## gnoriac (Jan 14, 2003)

For amazing amounts of info about what's in your pc, try aida32. There are 3 editions, you may as well go for Enterprise, which does everything (they're all freeware). If your motherboard has a sensor it'll even tell you the current temperature inside and the DC voltages.
Icon studio and some other goodies at HTML helper.
Somebody else recommended Analogx's Proxy, if you check out his website, there are loadsa other goodies too.


----------



## Addy (Jan 15, 2003)

Keep them comming people, then i'll re-post this with just urls and comments and 'suggested by....'


----------



## Radar (Jan 15, 2003)

Textpad, a well handy editor.

Since I failed to get on with Multi-Edit once it went Win32, Textpad has filled the void (and it's cheap to boot)


----------



## Sacri Liege (Jan 15, 2003)

smartftp is a good solid ftp client that is completely free for personal use. i've been using it for about the last year and a half with no complaints. http://www.smartftp.com/


----------



## kabads (Jan 15, 2003)

Seeing as my whole OS is open source, I could claim that that's the most useful bit of software I used - but apart from that, there's loads to mention. 

emacs - jedit - mozilla - flightgear - nethack - foobillard - sylpheed claws - pan - foldingathome - gnupg - openoffice 

to name but a few


----------



## stupid kid (Jan 15, 2003)

Trillian (find it at www.download.com ) is great if you use more than one IM program as it brings them all together and gets rid of the ads they give you.


----------



## tomas (Jan 15, 2003)

either no-one posted a link and therfor i overlooked it or no-one have actulay posted up the (as fara as i know) best office suite availible. openoffice. alternatelvy i would like to admit to being blind.


----------



## tomas (Jan 15, 2003)

i now see that kabads mentioned it.

also worth to check out for all your didgital misic is ogg vorbis, thats the open source equlent of mp3. it's better at compression and file size. better sound as well. lates winamp will play it and freerip will rip your tracks for you.  alltogether a winning open soure solution to get around mp3s now redicoulos licensing policy.


----------



## DavetooldtoRave (Jan 15, 2003)

Hi all

A free program i have found useful on a number of occations  dbpoweramp 
convert mp3 into differant formats and vice-vercer, change kbps rates and edit tags
lots off codec's for ogg vorbis, wmp etc 
Uploads files onto hard drive in any format.
includes cd burner.
Proforms sexual favours cooks breakfast


----------



## Radar (Jan 15, 2003)

Run keyfinder on a windows system (NT, Win2K, WinXP) and it will retrieve the CD keys used for the original installations, both OS and Office.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 27, 2003)

*not freeware but ...*

Downloading a film? Don't want to download a fake?
www.fasttrackmovies.com will tell you the file size of the genuine file for P2P programs such as Kazaa and E-Donkey.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 8, 2003)

Got a large movie file?

Want to split it up so it fits on a CD?

Get this By far the simplest program I've ever used.


----------



## LDR (Feb 8, 2003)

Want to be able to manage SPAM, blacklist senders, etc.  Try this here.


----------



## LDR (Feb 11, 2003)

Also this is the best piece of freeware auditing software I've seen.

It tells you everything you need to know about your machine from the exact hardware to where all your software is installed.


----------



## dervish (Mar 25, 2003)

Hmmm, so you can reply to a saved thread!


Thought this deserved a bump as I keep having to use it.


----------



## Spudhead (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.netreach.net/~gavin/gavsfreeware/csamp.htm

This little beauty gives you a crosshair to wave randomly about your screen. Click, and it'll tell you the color of whatever pixel it's currently on. Another click, and you've got it in hex. Invaluable for website designers wanting to emulate "windows grey", and other popular colors, in their creations.


----------



## tomas (Mar 26, 2003)

apperantly (according to an article in a linux magasine) the most secure out-of-the-box fierwall availible and opensource can be found at http://www.smoothwall.org only that i haven't been able to install it due to a doggy nic


----------



## error911 (Mar 30, 2003)

<screams EDITPLUS>
brilliant software for coding

syntax highlighting many preference changes tbh i have not found much it cant do as editing goes

used for coding languages and viewing anything textual
www.editplus.com 
Rob


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 8, 2003)

Can this useful thread be made sticky perhaps?


----------



## onemonkey (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FridgeMagnet _
> *It might be best to keep this Windows only, then do separate threads for Mac and Linux (does anyone use any other OSes than these three?) *


 linux users don't really need a thread.. ALL our cool software is free!


----------



## mellowmoose (Apr 9, 2003)

anyone who's tried to use msn/yahoo/aol/icq chat at university and found that the system wont allow the software to be installed can get around that problem by using www.trillian.cc

plus its a hell of a lot more stable then the software from msn et al


Irrelevant fact: The world cheapest and most reliable source of pirate software CD's currently happens to be kuala lumpur, malaysia.
both (factory pressed) software and DVD's go for around £1 !!! with reliabilty around 85%


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2003)

BUMP!

<cause its my thread and i can>


----------



## mains (Apr 20, 2003)

should be a sticky anyway if ever there should be one in this forum


----------



## Wilbur Nutsack (Apr 20, 2003)

Encrypted messenger for those moments where MSN is a bit dodgy. Doesn't use a central server and you generate the key yourself.

http://netforth.sourceforge.net/psst/

Sexy Bang & Olufsen MP3 player.

http://www.bang-olufsen.com/sw1040.asp

Taskbar To-Do list - Does what it says on the tin

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Business/Misc__Applications/CyberTask.html



Wilbur


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the sticky Ed.


----------



## mains (Apr 21, 2003)

yep, cheers Mike


----------



## punkyfish (Apr 21, 2003)

Fire is similar to Trillian but for the Mac. It allows instant messenging to hotmail, yahoo, AIM,	ICQ, irc, Jabber

http://fire.sourceforge.net/


----------



## swelegant (Apr 22, 2003)

I often use 3C to 'capture' a particular colour on the screen so i can use it in my computer art. I find it to be really handy.
http://user.tninet.se/~ddb786p/program/


----------



## Ellis.D (Apr 23, 2003)

SpyBot Search&Destroy   Adware/Spyware & More besides

I prefer this to Lavasofts ADAWARE and  I've found it's picked up stuff that Adaware has missed (you could always use both if you felt the need). However, be warned, it's brutal. Make sure its configured the way you want it to work. 

It removes adware,spyware,dialers, keyloggers, usage tracks, trojans and other baddies. (Threats are dealt with by shredding but you have the option of backing up).
It has a User-extendable database, Detailed information about problems found and an Exclude option to ignore specific problems. 
It can permanently block threatening ActiveX downloads, known tracking cookies and threating downloads in Internet Explorer.

Send the guy a donation!


IESPELL   Internut Explurer Spel Chekur

Internet Explorer browser extension that spell checks text input boxes on a web-page. Particularly handy for users who do a lot of web-based text entry (e.g. web mails, forums, blogs). The program installs as a new button in the IE tool-bar (as well as a new menu item under "Tools") - after filling in a form, just hit the ieSpell button and it pops up a dialog, similar to the MS Word spell check. 

AIDA32 . I know its been mentioned before (Gnoriac  but (IMHO) Aida32 for System Auditing (more like  hardcore Interrogation) really is the Mutz and is well worth a second mention for those of you that need such a tool.

It's a pro system information, diagnostics and benchmarking program running on Win32 platforms (There's also a 16 bit version for DOS). It extracts details of all components of the PC and its very thorough. It can display information on the screen (with links to sites for drivers etc), print it, or save it to file in various formats like HTML, CSV or XML.It comes in 3 different flavours... Personal, Network and Corporate. (For pro users, AIDA32 offers command-line switches, network audit and audit statistics, remote system information and network management).
I think you can just about squeeze the latest version onto a floppy if you dump the additional language files).



End PopUps .  POPUP Stopper 

A popup stopping program that works very well. It stops popup ads. It doesn't block pages that you want to see. If it blocks a popup, it tell's you, unobtrusively, that it's holding something back and will let you know what. Its hassle free. It ONLY works with Internet Explorer.
.....pity about that eh


----------



## gnoriac (Apr 24, 2003)

If you wanna know what's eaten all your disc space try
sequoiaview which displays your dir's and files as 'cushion treemaps', clever way to visualise it.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 24, 2003)

*Mac OS X utilities and apps*

Some Mac OS X bits that I've found useful:-

Hydra http://hydra.globalse.org Great little text editor with syntax highlighting and a unique Rendezvous feature so that multiple Hydra users can work on the same document. Free!

MyMind http://www.sebastian-krauss.de/software/ Mind mapping tool for those who use the technique. Free!

OmniGraffle http://www.omnigroup.com Nice diagramming tool, free demo but about $70 for the standard version.

QuickImageCM http://www.pixture.com/macosx.php Context Menu plugin to allow viewing of images (including size info etc). Free!

Fugu http://rsug.itd.umich.edu/software/fugu/ Useful SSH/SCP/SFTP GUI tool. Free!


----------



## BigTom (Apr 25, 2003)

For video editing (PC) Virtualdub can't be beat.   Editing and processing is not as powerful as adobes products, but very useful anyway.  Certainly the best bit of freeware that I've used.
To go with it is virtualdub batcher which lets you batch process files.


----------



## teqniq (May 6, 2003)

For those of us who may have had problems with importing different address book formats try Dawn. It got me out of a load of problems, hope someone else finds it useful


----------



## Slash (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EastEnder _
> *Want a nifty little, very lightweight proxy server???*



Yeah, but use Proxy Plus if you want a real proxy.  It's a lot more secure and powerful and even proxies realplayer and other streaming technologies.  It's freeware for up to 3 computers.

Web site

Edit to add it also has a funky web-based management interface and can be even managed from the Internet if you want.


----------



## Slash (May 9, 2003)

Editor, can this thread be archived?


----------



## Callavera (May 9, 2003)

Nice list there addict but shame on you for not including the superb XviD codec on your site.

Here's a small list from me:

Exact Audio Copy (1,232 KB) The only CD-ripper that properly supports secure ripping, ie will deal perfectly with scratched CDs and give an exact 1:1 copy of your CD. Can be used with external encoders (eg lame, Vorbis...). 

AC3 DirectShow Filter (245 KB) A filter which lets you play files with ac3 audio, including downmixing, and DRC support. There's now also a winamp plugin.  

 (for Windows 2000/XP (519 KB) or for Windows 98/Me (520 KB)). A player with the same layout as Windows Media Player 6.4, but with loads of extra features including aspect ratio adjustment, DVD playback (requires a DVD decoder installed), a playlist, and playback of rm files (requires Real Player to be installed) amoungst other things).
Media Player Classic 


Powerstrip (628 KB) A very useful tool for adjusting everything you could possibly want to adjust about your dislpay settings (including custom resolutions, refresh rates, colour settings, etc...)


RealMedia 9 Codecs If you install these you'll be able to play rm files through Media Player Classic without the need to even have RealPlayer or RealOne installed on your system at all. 

XviD (412 KB) The open source Mpeg4 alternative to DivX. A must have for every serious encoder and also for you users since more and more crews are using XviD to encode these days.

that#s it for now hope it helps someone


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2003)

I have been meaning to put this WEBSITE up here.
Lots of usefull tools including XviD and Streambox VCR.


----------



## sufilala (May 10, 2003)

anyone know a batch html editor?




congrachoolations on stickiness!


----------



## Polter53 (May 12, 2003)

Thanks to everybody who contributed to this thread, when I started reading it I was thinking about what I could add to it. Zonealarm, Avg, Aida32........e.t.c. They were all covered and then some........thanks again, got a lot of checking out to do now.


----------



## gnoriac (May 12, 2003)

Another spyware killer I don't think has been mentioned yet:
Spywareblaster 
This one flags CLSID's in your registry to prevent those that use dodgy ActiveX's getting installed in the first place. Works fairly invisibly so I'm not sure it's done me any good!


----------



## John Headstrong (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sufilala _
> *anyone know a batch html editor?
> 
> 
> ...




not sure if this is what you are after, but it turns basic text files into basic HTML files.


http://www.siliconglen.com/software/q-html.html


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sufilala _
> *anyone know a batch html editor?
> *



There are batch add-ons for HTML-Kit (http://www.chami.com/html-kit/features/ ). It's a very good HTML/CSS editor with preview, FTP integration etc and it's free for personal use.
Batch actions :- http://www.chamisplace.com/asp/hkp.asp?c=Tools&s=Batch_Actions

At least one of those is a multi-file search and replace.


----------



## TinyCrendon (May 15, 2003)

www.webattack.com is really good for collections of freeware security stuff and other things...

I use AVG... www.grisoft.com

and EE...www.evidence-eliminator.com

and ANTS...er...by Andreas Harck

and Kill Popup (very good and small)

and Sygate personal firewall thingy...

and i cant do that URl linky thing on bbs's sorry...


----------



## teecee (May 16, 2003)

always wanted to know exactly how wide something is on your screen or web page... you need these handy CALIPERS

http://www.iconico.com/caliper/v21upgrade.asp 

and they also have the amazing WEBTOOL , still the best thing since sliced bread for debugging any web page


http://www.iconico.com/webtool/


----------



## sufilala (May 16, 2003)

*Thanks all !!*

...for advice, i'll dl those things and try them out soon as i get a chance to do a bit of webbing....

(u75 _does_ know everything)


----------



## ecadre (May 28, 2003)

The Opera web browser from;

http://www.opera.com

I like it so much that I paid for it


----------



## tomas (May 29, 2003)

had a bit of a reread of this thread and i find sourceforge mentiond several times but no-one have said what it is.

http://sourceforge.net/ is a good place to start if you're looking for something  open source. it's a network of founderies building software and well worth a look.


----------



## bosco (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FridgeMagnet _
> *It might be best to keep this Windows only, then do separate threads for Mac and Linux (does anyone use any other OSes than these three?) *



yeah, i think seperate threads for different OS's is a good idea. 



does anyone know of free chat software for macs that can be used on OS9? Fire seems to use OSX only technology.

edited to add: i'm using the classic OS9 _on_ OSX (due to server problems when using OSX). is there some way i can get OS9 to recognise dmg files? if i switch back to OSX temporarily and install the software from there will it still be available when i switch back to OS9?

thanks.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's an absolutely free Windows dictionary/thesaurus: www.wordweb.info

Simply highlight a word on a page, click on the wordweb icon in your taskbar and it'll come up with an explanation, offering synonyms and other clever stuff. Respect!


----------



## Horseshoe (Jun 10, 2003)

There is only 1 decent HTML editor out there that's free and it's HTML KIT. If you don't have this, get it now.


----------



## Horseshoe (Jun 10, 2003)

btw, i've tawled the internet, but i cannot find a free copy of NetPerSec.... does anyone know where it's free? If so please lemmie know!


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Horseshoe _
> *There is only 1 decent HTML editor out *


 Let's not get carried away! 

The free FirstPage and Arachnophilia are also both excellent HTML editors, but the best I've ever used (and I've tried a *lot* ) remains the mighty Homesite.


----------



## ion (Jun 10, 2003)

Depends what you mean by HTML editor, for a big project Homesite rocks, but for quick editing of pages I simply want a quick, fast text editor with good configurable syntax highlighting (i like low contrst things, too much staring at my screen) - And here is where EditPlus comes in. Its great for everything and comes with lots of languages already set, and you can eaily create your own. You at least owe it to yourself to give it a go. Even has spellchecking etc etc.

Love it so much, I actually PAID for it. (The only piece of shareware that springs to mind that I actually did buy)

http://www.editplus.com/

It owns NoteTab+ or whatever that expensive piece of crap is called.


----------



## mellowmoose (Jun 11, 2003)

id second the editor and say that arachnophilia is by far the best HTML editor. virtually no learning curve and very simple to use for basic html'ing. 
The author's done a java based version as well so it'll work on any platform tho i prefer the older one meself.

Editplus i found to be a bit crap ... sorry. I've used it a fair bit for prolog and never liked it


----------



## ICB (Jun 12, 2003)

These are largely very technical and I can't be bothered to link, you'll have to look for them yourself 


MRTG - freeware SNMP/RMON traffic probe and grapher, requires Perl
SuperScan - freeware; the most evil port scanner ever and a superb bit of multi-threaded programming
WUG, Whats Up Gold, - 30 day trial - great network discovery and monitoring tool
SMS Gate - shareware SMS gateway, made by a nice lad in Manchester

If you know your onions you can combine MRTG, WUG and SMS Gate to build your own HP Openview/Unicentre type management environment for 1% of the cost.  Hah! 

Also...

Tiny Personal Firewall - the best personal firewall, less nannying and commercial than Zone Alarm, etc.

The Web Leacher - very hard to find now, basically a freeware web leacher that is very fast and multi-threaded.  If you're so inclined you can build a vast porn collection in a few hours with some of the sample settings on this.  Alternatively you can use it to pull loads of .WAV files down if you're into music making, or MP3s if you just like to listen, etc. etc.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a good notepad replacement, preferably with some kind of file and folder management interface, selectable word count and basic spell checker?

I tend to use Notepad for most of my writing, and it would be handy to be able to track of all my notes via a single interface.

I gave TexNotes a go and while there's no denying it's a mighty impressive piece of kit, the price is a little steep...

NoteTab Light comes close but there's no dictionary and the interface is a little basic for my tastes...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 12, 2003)

EditPlus has a spell checker and a selectable word count. I'm not quite sure what you mean by file and folder interface, but it has a file & directory sidebar, "open recent documents" section and so on.

I use it as a notepad replacement all the time. Best $25 of the company's money I ever spent.


----------



## tomas (Jun 12, 2003)

i tend to use textpad. it's shareware and i find it exelent. you can create your own syntaxing/highlighting of whatever code you like or download them from there site (most syntaxes are availible since it is a verry widley used app). there is some file stuff as in a side bar with a list of files and such but i've never tested the usability for it. ther is allso added suport for compiling and testing java, a quick launce/preview for web browser and some other nice fetures. license is £17 if you fancy paying.

http://www.textpad.com


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FridgeMagnet _
> *I use it as a notepad replacement all the time. Best $25 of the company's money I ever spent. *


Sounds good!

Are there any  _extended evaluation_  copies knocking around your office?


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2003)

Must agree with ICB about  SUPERSCAN 
Its a wicked little port scanner.
I'v been using it for years (originaly programmed by Robin Kier and took over by Foundstone.com when they signed up his forensic abilities..... all of Rob Kier's utils are small and do what they say on the tin)


----------



## joe bloggs (Jun 13, 2003)

Feeling adventurous?
Want to ditch Micro$oft?


http://www.linuxhelp.net/distributions/

File deletion or encrypting

http://www.heidi.ie/eraser/

http://www.pgpi.org/

Registry cleaner

http://www.vtoy.fi/jv16/shtml/software.shtml


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 16, 2003)

*ENDITALL!*

Fer chrissakes! Got a lot of shite in your system tray (just to the left of your clock on the taskbar) that gets *in the freaking way* sometimes? E.G., you keep getting "Scandisk (or De-frag) has re-started *10 times* and I keep getting f***ing interrupted by another program f***ing with the disk while I'm trying to do my work"? Try *ENDITALL!* Shuts down *all* that worrisome shite in the tray. I'd be *LOST* without it! Allows you to selectively exclude certain programs (allowing certain stuff to continue running in the background), and it only shuts them down for *this session.* Everything's back after next re-boot. Check it out!

http://home.ptd.net/~don5408/toolbox/enditall/

(thanks to *Addict* for the link--I couldn't remember *where in hell* I'd got it from!)


----------



## spikey_r (Jun 17, 2003)

i use speedfan temperature monitoring app... it sits in systray and gives a constant display of either: cpu temp, hd1 temp, or mainboard temp, and allows full control over system fans...
startup manager is what i use to control application's starting at bootup...


----------



## ecadre (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICB _
> *These are largely very technical and I can't be bothered to link, you'll have to look for them yourself
> 
> 
> ...



An interesting use of the word "commercial."

You have to pay for the Tiny Personal Firewall whilst the basic (but very good) version of Zone alarm is free.

*



			The Web Leacher - very hard to find now, basically a freeware web leacher that is very fast and multi-threaded.  If you're so inclined you can build a vast porn collection in a few hours with some of the sample settings on this.  Alternatively you can use it to pull loads of .WAV files down if you're into music making, or MP3s if you just like to listen, etc. etc.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## thundersqueak (Jun 24, 2003)

*freeware!!!!!!!!!*

has to be PuTTY and Superscan just bang these names in google and voila!
PuTTY is a telnet client 4 win 32
and superscan is the dog's 'nads from foundstone it's a port scanner.banner grabber etc. a great tool 4 the truly paranoid.




***SUBLIMINAL ADVERTISING COMPANY********************
Dont give in to Bill


----------



## mains (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah I use PuTTY at work for accessing a SuSE box from windows - nice and neat that app


----------



## thundersqueak (Jun 27, 2003)

*mailwasher*

maybe i've been livin under a rock or something but i've just started using mailwasher it's anti spam and it works!i think it's just gone commercial but the version i have is still roaming FREE on the net-somebody should give this guy a medal(or something more useful like employment!)


----------



## seven (Jul 5, 2003)

This is a pretty old site,but worth a look :
http://www.stilllistener.com/index.shtml


----------



## Klaatu (Jul 5, 2003)

*Terrific free-software site*

Just discovered this one tonight. It's probably the *worst-named* site I've seen. It's called bootdisk.com, but bootdisk software is just the *BEGINNING* of what this guy has. I won't begin to try to describe it, just go there!

www.bootdisk.com

enjoy!


----------



## mellowmoose (Jul 7, 2003)

if your workplace have blocked p2p (kazaa et al) and instant mesaaging then You need to download and install http://www.http-tunnel.com/

With a simple bit of configuration it hooks you upto  p2p, IM etc even if its blocked by uni/work firewall

The basic service is free but if you want to take advantage of high bandwiths then its about $4 a month


----------



## mrmule (Jul 7, 2003)

*Spider*

Introduction

A privacy 'bug/feature' in Internet Explorer3/4/5 (for important information about IE6, see history): IE stores the visited URLs in some hidden files and whenyou clean your cache and history, this information is notdeleted! I wrote a software program to scan these hidden filesfor URLs and to put those URLs in a file. So the user's privacy is at stake because anyone with this program, can go to the PC ofsomebody else and see the URLs he has visited!

This program allows you to exploit the 'bug' and scan your PCsto find all the URLs stored in these hidden files. Choose wiselywhich version you want:



http://www.fsm.nl/ward/


----------



## thundersqueak (Jul 8, 2003)

AHHH mr mule says doubt everything! the source code for his spider is no longer available (old bsd proverb say if you didn't read and compile it dont trust it) an even more valid statement on windoze methinks


----------



## socialist (Jul 13, 2003)

No! Flash

Disables and enables Macromedia Shockwave Flash, Popups, animated ads etc v6 via in-tray icon. Small 64K zipped file of freeware.

http://www.geocities.jp/baryonlee/noflash/


----------



## Horseshoe (Jul 31, 2003)

Spam Fighter... Spam Figher 

Or if that doesn't work search for it on Dowloads.com - search for "spam fighter"... it's free and works by users voting for what they think is spam.... one of the most useful programs I have!!  

A downside - only works in MS Outlook


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 31, 2003)

It's only free for the first 3 months, then you have to pay for it.


----------



## Slash (Aug 13, 2003)

RSI-rest

just found this yesterday... very configurable and allows you to keep working through a break (but notes it).  It can also display a slide show of images while you micropause, and or play a sound (.WAV/.MP3) also.

I've had RSI for about 8 years now and software like this makes a huge difference - might stop you getting it or help it heal.

best of all it's freeware:

Get it here


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 17, 2003)

Is there any good freeware audio cleanup software out there?

I'm wanting to put some of my vinyl onto CD, and as an impecunious member of the underclass I can't really afford loads of quid for a copy of "Clean" or the like.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Aug 17, 2003)

File- & Regmon are both very useful little tools when it comes to finding out exactly what a certain program is doing.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 19, 2003)

For extracting .ace .rar .zip I use this little Extract utility.

http://www.softnews.ro/public/cat/2/2-13.shtml

Very simple drag and drop to extract and no trial period.

The favourite piece of shareware on my kit by far is my Sygate firewall. I have had absolutely no problems with this and running file-sharing software. Free and safe - love it.

http://smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm

Cacheman for automatically optimising your memory and being able to see what's taking up all that RAM if you get a lot of crashing. You can also use it to recover lost memory, and set it to check for this at regular intervals. 

http://www.5star-shareware.com/Utilities/Optimisers/cacheman.html


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 7, 2003)

*(beneficial) info overload!*

Cor blimey, I've just been through this thread, downloading and installing some stuff and saving some stuff to disk. 

Thanks for all the info. Been a massive help to a beginner.


----------



## eemurfee (Sep 11, 2003)

The excellent jv16 registry-tweaking software that's been mentioned a few times is no longer a freebie; the latest version 1.4 costs. However, there's still a copy of the very useful, and free, v1.3 at:  http://www.thecaretakers.net/tweak.shtml


----------



## Slash (Sep 22, 2003)

Free online virus checker

Runs in your web browser

For non-broadband, I'm sure the virus defs take a wee while to download but after initial download shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 23, 2003)

Advant Browser

This is great.

Its like Opera with its tabbed MDI interface but its just a new wrapper to IE which means all the websites work as they did, which sadly is not the case, esp for sites that have plugins.

Anti-popup that works quite well and anti flash which speeds up many a site.

Highly recommended.

Sunray


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 29, 2003)

.......................


----------



## Sacri Liege (Sep 29, 2003)

A handy free utility called Eraser that does just that. Not only is it free but it's open source. Even after overwriting or reformatting multiple times, data can still be recovered from your hard drive because of residual magnetic charge. This program overwrites the platters dozens of times with special magnetic patterns to make recovery of data virtually impossible. 

http://www.tolvanen.com/eraser/


----------



## John Headstrong (Sep 29, 2003)

*forgotten FTP passwords*

ok, this just saved me a lot of hassle

Easily recover forgotten FTP passwords stored in any FTP client program.
http://www.zzee.com/?r=ffp

I used a cracked version (use google), but it has recoverd the password for a very old ftp account I have.


----------



## sir_roughdiamond (Oct 16, 2003)

nice video player - The Core Media Player 

Want to see whats happening on your network?
Ethereal Network Analyzer


----------



## marts69 (Nov 8, 2003)

Buzz mate isn't this about free as in no charge rather than freely available things that we should pay for,thanks for the other link though (pcpitstop)quite good fun for a while.


----------



## Schmeegal (Nov 13, 2003)

Buzz.

I write all my music with it.

So does James Holden, and many other successful electronic artists.


----------



## Schmeegal (Nov 14, 2003)

ha ha. very hamusing.

www.buzzmachines.com


----------



## Benneh (Nov 22, 2003)

RenamerFairy http://www.olliholliday.co.uk/renamerfairy/


----------



## Mooncat (Nov 24, 2003)

Fantom (fantomcd.copystar.com.tw/enu/) lets you to copy CD image files (such as MDS, CCD, CUE, ISO and BWT) onto a virtual CD-Drive and use them as if it was the real CD in there. 

*cough cough* 

PS - you have to get it from http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=1695 now


----------



## grubby local (Dec 9, 2003)

this thread has changed my computing life. thanks top tippers!

mac users:

amazing 3D walkthrough gallery for your pics (shareware):
http://www.davidahmed.com/
nb check out the rest of this dude's site, all well-made stuff.

save yourself arsing about naming a freshly downloaded batch of dig pix with picture namer:
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/13101

added thumbs up for the aforementioned:
www.macupdate.com for, erm, all mac updates
www.limewire.com for mac p2p

still searching for a skype equivalent for a mac (Voip) and a good version of William's defender. anyone?
gx


----------



## kenny g (Jan 2, 2004)

*Winamp 5*

Winamp 5 is out and it seems to be a cool little media player. Also features loads of very nice broadband TV streams with all kinds of content .  

www.winamp.com


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 26, 2004)

Wicked links all.
The latest excellent freeware that I have found has been GhostZilla. This was recommended by some wicked person on U75 last week, and since then I have been encouraging all my freinds to check it out. It is a stealthed Mozilla-based browser, that camouflages web pages into whatever programs you are using (Outlook, Word, Lots Notes, Notepad) by stripping all images out of a page, taking the background and displaying the page as grey text on a white background.

The program doesn't show up in the bar on the bottom of the screen, and is accesed by moving your muse in a special way. As soon as someone comes near your desk, simply moving the mouse away from the window makes it revert back to whatever work you were doing!

Work has never been so safely filled with time-wasting Urban 75 browsing...

The actual file can be found here....


----------



## Addy (Jan 27, 2004)

Heres a few goodies for audio/video/dvd stuff
Afterdawn


----------



## marts (Jan 29, 2004)

Didn't someone offer to edit this board to just links? Its getting massive.. (i'm not volunteering btw)


----------



## gnoriac (Jan 30, 2004)

RegSeeker from Hoverdesk is a rather tasty registry editor / cleaner. If you visit their site with Opera, you might want to turn pictures off as there's a 100K graphic at the top of the page!


----------



## stdPikachu (Feb 11, 2004)

I can't believe no-one has mentioned Media Player Classic.

Free, open source, plays AVI, WMV, MPEG, DVD's, Quicktime, RealMedia (audio, video), OGM, Matroska, the absolute works. In combination with ffdshow (which will decode divx's et al), it's unbeatable.

Uninstall RealOne, uninstall Quicktime, uninstall Windows Media Player. This app will do it all for you with a nice, clean, easy to use interface to boot.

Short review here.


----------



## jon (Feb 11, 2004)

*Power Archiver*

Useful tool for emailing large files.  say you need to email a friend a 10MB file but their rubbish mail account has a max size of 1Mb per mail.

This will zip and compress the files and from here you can create an archive of 10 files ehich can be rejoined at the end of their journey when collected from the seperate mails.

nice


----------



## stdPikachu (Feb 11, 2004)

jon said:
			
		

> Useful tool for emailing large files.  say you need to email a friend a 10MB file but their rubbish mail account has a max size of 1Mb per mail.
> 
> This will zip and compress the files and from here you can create an archive of 10 files ehich can be rejoined at the end of their journey when collected from the seperate mails.
> 
> nice



The completely free 7zip will do all of this and more (except the archive spanning, which is coming Real Soon Now). But RAR is the daddy of compression formats.


----------



## alco (Feb 23, 2004)

Well I just searched the thread for "getright" and (much to me surprise) nowt came up _so..._

If you're on 56k like me  and wanna download big stuff without internet explorer screwing it up or your ISP disconnecting you 90% of the way through, you need getright.

It's a download manager. The biggest file I ever d/l'd on 56k was a 210Mb game demo, took about a day or summat.


----------



## Slash (Feb 23, 2004)

alco said:
			
		

> ...you need getright.



Or if you'd prefer a lightweight, open-source version (installer is 180KB!) with no spyware/adware   , get WackGet from here


----------



## alco (Feb 23, 2004)

Slash said:
			
		

> with no spyware/adware ... get WackGet



Well thanks for that link. I've tried it and tested it and yes, it's better than getright. However, I reckon you're bein' a bit mean cos getright doesn't really have adware or spyware afaik ... just annoying 'buy me' reminders.

Anyway ... wackget wins.


----------



## Slash (Feb 23, 2004)

Aw, sorry Alco!  

I haven't seen GetRight for a while, and thought it had all that nasty stuff in it, and I also did remember it being somewhat larger than it needed to be, but maybe I was a bit harsh.


----------



## Sore_Head (Feb 23, 2004)

For simple cd burning needs.... http://www.burnatonce.com/


----------



## alco (Feb 25, 2004)

alco said:
			
		

> Anyway ... wackget wins.



After using this wackget business for a couple of days I'd add actually that it ain't so hot at "catching" links compared to getright which is kinda annoying ...


----------



## Slash (Mar 20, 2004)

Freeware data recovery tools.

Has anyone used any of these?  can recommend?


----------



## Feederdude (Mar 30, 2004)

*Look what i found!*

  I know this is a bit off the subject but i found a program thats very similar to VIS Basic 6! I mention this to all other students alike who dont have the money to shell out for yet another microsoft overhyped and priced package, i hope this is useful,, www.Realbasic.com

feedeydudey


----------



## jms (May 3, 2004)

http://www.irfanview.com/

Irfan View (if its not already on this thread)

is possibly the most useful graphics package ever
you cant edit images in it as such, but it does open just about anything, and save as just about anything, and has some very useful functions

plus it has a cool icon
and loads images almost instantaneously


----------



## jesi (May 5, 2004)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> I can't believe no-one has mentioned Media Player Classic.
> 
> Free, open source, plays AVI, WMV, MPEG, DVD's, Quicktime, RealMedia (audio, video), OGM, Matroska, the absolute works. In combination with ffdshow (which will decode divx's et al), it's unbeatable.
> 
> ...



Don't know MPC but I bet mplayer is better... ;-)


----------



## stdPikachu (May 5, 2004)

jesi said:
			
		

> Don't know MPC but I bet mplayer is better... ;-)



Hmm... yes and no!

There's some things mPlayer can do that MPC can't, especially relating to piping input from your TV card straight into mEncoder and then straight into an XviD file or whatever. But...

I still have issues with mPlayers DVD playback - it doesn't handle menus very well
mPLayer still has issues with some OGM files and streams
mPlayers default interface is a bit sucky for desktop users

Generally I find Xine nicer - but don't get me wrong, mPlayer is a heck of a nice program!


----------



## Sunray (Jun 16, 2004)

MP3 Tagging software

PsychicMP3

www.medic.dk

Uses CDDB and the dir name and stuff to accurately set the ID3 tags and seems to work really well.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jul 25, 2004)

www.freshdevices.com

freshdownload is a good, spyware free d/l manager. Other stuff there too.


----------



## yyz (Aug 16, 2004)

jms said:
			
		

> http://www.irfanview.com/
> 
> Irfan View (if its not already on this thread)
> 
> ...



It also has a lossless rotate plugin available, which is very good news indeed for when you want to rotate jpegs without murdering the quality.


----------



## consumer135 (Aug 22, 2004)

*bug me not*

http://www.bugmenot.com/

Many sites e.g. news sites require you to fill in annoying registration forms before viewing their content. Bug me not automaticaly fills them in based on a shared database of passwords.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 24, 2004)

Read through the thread and as far as I'm aware nobody has posted up about the following spyware protectors. Although Spybot is very effective at removing existing spyware, these two products act as a firewall to prevent anything creeping into your pc in the first place. I use both of these and would recommend them -

Spyguard

Spyware Blaster


----------



## stdPikachu (Aug 24, 2004)

Spybot has an "Immunise" function as well


----------



## yyz (Aug 24, 2004)

Spyware Blaster's is better, in fact S&D recommend Blaster if you read the info on the immunize section.


----------



## mhendo (Aug 24, 2004)

*Consolidated links from this thread*

It's amazing the depths i will sink to when i'm trying to avoid doing some real work. I decided, in a fit of procrastination, to compile all the links in this thread and put them on a single, very basic webpage for convenience. 

You can view the page here.

I thought it was easier to make a separate webpage, rather than to make a long post in this thread. I'll keep an eye out for more suggestions in the thread, and will post them to the page periodically.

Some of the categories might be a bit off. In particular, the "System Hardware and Software Monitoring; Privacy/Security Tools; Auditing Tools" section turned into a bit of a catch-all for a whole bunch of stuff. If you have any suggestions for improving the layout, i'd be happy to hear them.

Some of the suggestions from this thread didn't make it onto the page, mainly because some of the links appeared to be broken, or to lead to non-existent pages. If i've missed one of your suggestions, and you think it needs to be up there, please let me know.

The page is currently hosted on my free university webspace. If the editor thinks that this page would be useful, he's free to copy the source code and create a page on the Urban 75 website.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 24, 2004)

nice one!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 24, 2004)

'Spybot has an "Immunise" function as well'

Together with Spyware Blaster and Spyguard you should be able to block 99.9% of adware - you will only need to do a Spybot search once in a while.


----------



## bang (Aug 26, 2004)

mhendo nice one two three


----------



## sumimasen (Aug 27, 2004)

mhendo said:
			
		

> It's amazing the depths i will sink to when i'm trying to avoid doing some real work. I decided, in a fit of procrastination, to compile all the links in this thread and put them on a single, very basic webpage for convenience.
> 
> You can view the page here.
> 
> I thought it was easier to make a separate webpage, rather than to make a long post in this thread. I'll keep an eye out for more suggestions in the thread, and will post them to the page periodically.



Fantastic idea and effort mhendo! If I can make the very humble suggestion of including the brief descriptions like on this thread (only if you have another dozen hours to spare   )


----------



## bmd (Aug 27, 2004)

mhendo said:
			
		

> It's amazing the depths i will sink to when i'm trying to avoid doing some real work. I decided, in a fit of procrastination, to compile all the links in this thread and put them on a single, very basic webpage for convenience.
> 
> You can view the page here.
> 
> ...



By jove, you da man. Absolutely blinding.


----------



## kiyut (Aug 27, 2004)

*SVG Graphics Editor*

Vector Drawing aka Adobe Illustrator or Macromedia Freehand
- Sketsa SVG Graphics Editor. http://www.kiyut.com/products/sketsa/index.html


----------



## TremulousTetra (Aug 28, 2004)

Use this link below to convert your dvd's to xvid in one very easy to use programme no crazy settings   

Auto GordianKnot DVD2Avi  Converter Get stable release v1.0 

Tutorial for above app very very simple to use   

AutoGK Tutorial  
You will also need DVD decrypter http://www.dvddecrypter.com/ 

AutoGK will convert to Divx or Xvid in various sizes eg 
1CD 700MB rip, 
2CD 1400MB rip, 
3CD 2100MB rip, 
1/4 of a cd 175MB 
1/3 of a cd 233MB, 
1/2 of a cd 350MB, 
All with either MP3 VBR or AC3 audio. And it splits the files automatically for you if it's a 2 or 3 CD Rip  and it never makes an oversized rip that wont burn to CDR eg 703MB wont burn to cdr this never happens with this app  

Oh and it makes all the settings for u including bitrate and resolution  hence the name AutoGK it's a dream for DVD2AVI conversion. Basicalyy u can convert from DVD to a 2CD AC3 Xvid rip in honestly about 5 clicks of your mouse. Now thats quality   And so are the copies it makes give it a go guys   You will not regret it and never look back. 



Not sure wheter resulting cd's can be played on your TV DVD player, but 1cd made an excellent xvid backup that worked on the PC.


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2004)

Operating Systems

Red Hat Linux http://www.redhat.com/
Mandrake Linux http://www.mandrake.com/

Software

Must have tools
Adobe Reader http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readermain.html

Office
Open Office http://www.openoffice.org/

DVD tools
DVD decrypter http://www.dvddecrypter.com/
DVD shrink http://www.dvdshrink.org/
Dvd2avi http://arbor.ee.ntu.edu.tw/~jackei/dvd2avi/
Nero burning rom http://www.nero.com
Burn4Free - http://www.burn4free.com/
Burnatonce - http://www.burnatonce.com/
CDBurnerXP - http://hem.bredband.net/cdburnerxp/
CDRDAO - http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/
CDR Tools Frontend - http://demosten.com/cdrfe/
Deepburner - http://www.deepburner.com/
Easy Burning, DropCD & Audio CD - http://www.paehl.de/cdr

FTP tools
AceFTP http://freeware.aceftp.com/

P2P tools
Azureus Bit Torrent Client http://sourceforge.net/projects/azureus/

Media players
Real Player Alternative http://www.free-codecs.com/download...Alternative.htm
Quick Time player http://www.apple.com/quicktime/

Internet Browsers
MyIE2 http://www.myie2.com/
Mozilla http://www.mozilla.org
Firefox http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/
Thunderbird http://www.mozilla.org/products/thunderbird/

Math Graphing Tool
Graphmatica http://www8.pair.com/ksoft/

Firewalls/Anti Virus
Zone Alarm http://www.zonelabs.com/
AntiVir - http://www.free-av.com/
Avast - http://www.avast.com/i_idt_1018.html
AVG - http://www.grisoft.com/

Benchmark tools
3d mark 2001 / 3dmark 2003 http://www.futuremark.com/
Aquamark http://www.aquamark3.com/
Sandra http://www.sisoftware.demon.co.uk/sandra/

Games
America’s Army http://www.americasarmy.com/
Runescape MMORPG http://www.runescape.com

Tweak tools
tweakUI http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/...s/powertoys.asp
memtest http://www.memtest86.com/

Emulators
Mac emulator Basilisk II http://www.uni-mainz.de/~bauec002/B2Main.html
Playstation Emulator Epsxe http://www.epsxe.com/
Playstation 2 Emulator PCSX 2 http://www.pcsx2.net/
Gamecube Emulator Dolwin http://dolwin.emulation64.com/
Xbox emulator cxbox http://www.caustik.com/cxbx/news.htm
MAME http://www.mame.net/


3D Graphics:
Anim8or - http://www.anim8or.com/
Blender - http://www.blender3d.org/
gmax - http://www.discreet.com/products/gmax/
Maya Personal Learning Ed. - http://www.alias.com/eng/products-s...ple/index.shtml
Now3D - http://digilander.libero.it/giulios/Eng/homepage.htm
SOFTIMAGE|XSI EXP - http://www.softimage.com/products/exp/v3/ 

Anti Spyware:
Ad-aware - http://www.lavasoft.de/software/adaware/
Diet K - http://www.dietk.com/
SpyBot Search & Destroy - http://spybot.safer-networking.de/
SpywareBlaster - http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html
SpywareGuard - http://www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareguard.html

IRC Clients:
BersIRC - http://www.bersirc.com/
HydraIRC - http://www.hydrairc.com/
TinyIRC - http://www.tinyirc.net/
XChat - http://www.xchat.org/

Audio Players:
1by1 - http://www.rz.uni-frankfurt.de/~pesch
Foobar 2000 - http://www.foobar2000.org/
iTunes - http://www.apple.com/itunes/
Jet Audio Basic - http://www.jetaudio.com/
Musik - http://musik.berlios.de/
QCD Player - http://www.quinnware.com/
Sonique - http://sonique.lycos.com/
Winamp - http://www.winamp.com/

Audio Tools:
Audacity - http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
CDex - http://cdexos.sourceforge.net/
dBpowerAMP Music Converter - http://www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm
EAC - http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/
Encounter 2003 - http://www.waschbusch.com/
GermaniXEncoder - http://www.germanixsoft.de/
K-MP3 - http://www.katarncorp.com/
MP3 Book Helper - http://mp3bookhelper.sourceforge.net/
MP3 Tag - http://www.mp3tag.de/
mp3DirectCut - http://www.rz.uni-frankfurt.de/~pesch/
MP3Gain - http://www.geocities.com/mp3gain/
mp3Trim - http://www.logiccell.com/~mp3trim/
MusicBrainz - http://musicbrainz.org/
Rarewares - http://rarewares.hydrogenaudio.org/
SoundEngine Free - http://www.cycleof5th.com/en/index.htm
TagScanner - http://xdev.narod.ru/tagscan_e.htm
The GodFather - http://users.otenet.gr/~jtcliper/tgf/

Compression / Decompression:
7-zip - http://www.7-zip.org/
bzip2 - http://sources.redhat.com/bzip2/index.html
FilZip - http://www.filzip.com/
IZArc - http://www.florida.plus.com/izarc/
QuickZip - http://www.quickzip.org/
TUGZip - http://www.tugzip.com/
UltimateZIP - http://www.ultimatezip.com/
UPX - http://upx.sourceforge.net/
Zip&Go - http://www.handybits.com/zipngo.htm
Zipgenius - http://www.zipgenius.it/

Defrag Software:
DIRMS & Buzzsaw - http://www.dirms.com/
OpenVMS - http://www.execsoft.com/freeware/freeware.asp

Desktop Enhancements:
CursorXP - http://www.stardock.com/products/cu...p/download.html
MobyDock - http://www.mobydock.com/
tclock2 - http://home.inreach.com/2tone/tclock2/tclock2.htm

Download managers:
Fresh Download - http://www.freshdevices.com/freshdown.html
LeechGet - http://www.leechget.net/en/
Net Transport - http://lycos26486.l78.lycos.com.cn/default.htm
Star Downloader - http://www.stardownloader.com/downloads.php
wackget - http://millweed.com/projects/wackget/
wget - http://xoomer.virgilio.it/hherold/

Encryption and data security:
Axcrypt - http://axcrypt.sourceforge.net/
Blowfish Advanced CS- http://web.bsn.ch/lasse/bfacs.htm
Eraser - http://www.heidi.ie/eraser/default.php
File Shredder - http://www.sys-shield.com/fileshredder.htm
GnuPG - http://www.gnupg.org/
PGP Freeware - http://www.pgp.com/products/freeware.html
WindowsCleaner - http://www.winnowsoft.com/internet-eraser.htm

File Managers:
2xExplorer - http://netez.com/2xExplorer/
A43 - http://www.shawneelink.net/~bgmiller/
Gyula's Navigator - http://www.wanari.com/
JExplorer - http://home.megapass.co.kr/~woosjung/
MeeSoft Commander - http://meesoft.logicnet.dk/

File repair and recovery:
PC Inspector File Recovery - http://www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/UK/welcome.htm

Firewalls:
Kerio (Kerio Personal Firewall is FREE for home and personal use) - http://www.kerio.com/kpf_home.html
Outpost Firewall (version 1 is free) - http://www.agnitum.com/download/outpost1.html
Sygate (FREE for personal use) - http://smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm
Zonealarm Basic firewall - http://www.zonelabs.com/store/conte...reeDownload.jsp

FTP Clients:
Filezilla! - http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla
SmartFTP - http://www.smartftp.com/

FTP Servers:
FileZilla - http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/
GuildFTPD - http://www.totalshareware.com/asp/d...pplication=8334
Quick 'n Easy FTP Server - http://www.pablovandermeer.nl/ftp_server.html
SlimFTPd - http://www.whitsoftdev.com/slimftpd
WarFTPD - http://www.jgaa.com/

HTML Editors:
1st page 2000 - http://www.evrsoft.com/download.shtml
AceHTML - http://freeware.acehtml.com/download.html
Aracnophilia - http://www.arachnoid.com/arachnophilia/
HTML-Kit - http://www.chami.com/html-kit/
Selida - http://www.amaryllis.8m.com/
Trellian webPAGE - http://webpage.vendercom.com/
TSW WebCoder - http://www.tsware.net/
__________________

ripped from another forum


----------



## kained&able (Sep 2, 2004)

http://www.free-av.com/

deceent virus checker also protects from dialers.


dave


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 5, 2004)

KraMixer - http://www.kramware.com/

Downloaded the above free software and with it came Dropper.Small.5.J. trojan horse - not difficult to remove, but not very nice all the same.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 5, 2004)

umm why woudl we want to downlaod it then????


ahh shit i see you mean its off  the list and don't. ooops

dave


----------



## spudulike (Sep 6, 2004)

*Stop "zero day" exploits*

For WIndows 2000 & XP only, found the link on "The Register"

prevx


----------



## nostrilhead (Sep 9, 2004)

*soulseek*

The provided link on the page compiled by your forum: -

http://myweb.jhu.edu/hendo/urban75.html

is incorrect, where it provides a link for soulseek in the p2p section.

The old url www.slsk.org , is now owned by someone trying to make money from the unsuspecting, by charging for the software. 

The correct site address is now www.slsknet.org , where soulseek is of course freeware.

Thanks.


----------



## stdPikachu (Sep 9, 2004)

spudulike said:
			
		

> For WIndows 2000 & XP only, found the link on "The Register"
> 
> prevx



I thought the definition of a 0-day was an exploit that practically no-one knows about. How can this software patch windows faster than Microsoft can? I smell the sweet aroma of snake oil...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 13, 2004)

a great little programme

http://www.definitivesolutions.com/bhodemon.htm


it stops any unknown BHO type files being enabled it also investiagtes new ones and does loads of cool things.

very impressive, although slighly annoying that it refuses to upgarde unless your logged in as admin.


dave


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 18, 2004)

Hello, I don't know if this has been posted before, but AdFree seems to work particularly well if you use dial-up - blocking commercial banner ads it makes download time faster. Only just installed it a couple of days ago, but it can be downloaded here.


----------



## stdPikachu (Sep 18, 2004)

You could just use the AdBlock FireFox extension, or Opera's filter.ini, or your hosts file...


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 18, 2004)

I've just gone and 'borrowed' a serial key for ZoneAlarm in order to upgrade to the Pro version - AdFree works fine but it seems necessary to manually turn it on before you use the internet.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 14, 2004)

mhendo said:
			
		

> It's amazing the depths i will sink to when i'm trying to avoid doing some real work. I decided, in a fit of procrastination, to compile all the links in this thread and put them on a single, very basic webpage for convenience.
> 
> You can view the page here.
> 
> .



Just noticed this - Brilliant stuff. Thanks.


----------



## mhendo (Oct 14, 2004)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Just noticed this - Brilliant stuff. Thanks.


Thanks for the kind words.

Since i posted, people have made other suggestions, and a couple of corrections, and i haven't yet had time to update the page. I'll do it as soon as i can.

cheers.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2004)

http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr

Allows you to translate into, or out of, any of the worlds major languages.
particular favourite for negotiating Russian and Chinese crack-software sites, but handy tool all round. 

CAn translate a whole page if required...check it>>>
http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr


----------



## maomao (Nov 12, 2004)

After formatting my c drive by mistake and having to start from scratch I have just repopulated my computer with just about everything I need thanks to this thread. 

But no-one's mentioned videolan 
For all those dodgy films that just won't play with anything else.


----------



## mhendo (Nov 15, 2004)

Just what we need—a fucking spamming cunt.


----------



## stdPikachu (Nov 15, 2004)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Just what we need—a fucking spamming cunt.



Huh?


----------



## tomas (Nov 15, 2004)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Huh?


been removed now


----------



## mhendo (Nov 15, 2004)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Huh?


There was a long spam post right above mine. The editor must have deleted it, and now i look like a tosser.


----------



## easy g (Nov 15, 2004)

try this...


----------



## stdPikachu (Nov 15, 2004)

Phew, that's a relief. I thought you were angry at maomao for advocating VLC over the One True Media Player To Bind Them All


----------



## maomao (Nov 19, 2004)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Phew, that's a relief. I thought you were angry at maomao for advocating VLC over the One True Media Player To Bind Them All



So will media player classic play a preview of a file I'm downloading when it's on ly 2 mbs in. Will it? Will it?

Ok, so it's got a shit interface (though it's got much better, still can't pull up controls on full screen) but it's still good to have as a backup.

And it does look like mhendo's calling me a cunt  Hey! Fuck you too!


----------



## sumimasen (Nov 19, 2004)

Want to fall asleep to a film? Downloading something big but you have to go to work and don't want to leave your PC on all day?

http://yasoft.km.ru/eng/switchoff/

Taking from the website: 
"Switch Off is a tiny easy-to-use tray-based system utility that can automatically perform various frequently used operations like shutdown or restart your computer, disconnect your current dialup connection, lock workstation, etc. It also provides fast access to this operations through system tray icon. Utility has fully customizeable Web interface, that allows you to initiate operations mentioned above remotely from any computer with web browser installed. Web interface includes WAP support, so you can control your computer from mobile phone."


----------



## COBALT_Blue (Nov 25, 2004)

*Listing of Free Stuff*

Here is a UK site which is very new and which lists a lot of freebies and programs etc. Might be useful

http://www.conky.co.uk


----------



## easy g (Nov 25, 2004)

mhendo said:
			
		

> It's amazing the depths i will sink to when i'm trying to avoid doing some real work. I decided, in a fit of procrastination, to compile all the links in this thread and put them on a single, very basic webpage for convenience.
> 
> You can view the page here.



getting a 404 on this now????


----------



## mhendo (Nov 25, 2004)

easy g said:
			
		

> getting a 404 on this now????


Oops, sorry.

I was messing with my web space and accidentally deleted it. It's back up now.

Sometime in the next week, i'm going to update it with the suggestions that people have posted since i first put it up.


----------



## easy g (Nov 25, 2004)

nice fast resonse 

cheers mush!!

anyone got good recommendations for usenet readers?


----------



## tomas (Nov 26, 2004)

mozilla works nicley in my experiance.


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 3, 2004)

Anyone know of a good mp3 splitter?


----------



## stdPikachu (Dec 3, 2004)

Audacity


----------



## Tricky Mickey (Dec 7, 2004)

*broadband optimizer: mac OSX*

for a 20k download, this seems to work a treat
http://www.enigmarelle.com/sw/download/BroadbandOptimizer.dmg.gz

just put in on my office 256kb shared adsl and it works nicely. 

tmx


----------



## BollyCake (Jan 19, 2005)

*D V D Copy Protected*

just wundrd if anybody knew of any program i can download so that i can copy dvd's that are copy protected.


----------



## stdPikachu (Jan 19, 2005)

BollyCake said:
			
		

> just wundrd if anybody knew of any program i can download so that i can copy dvd's that are copy protected.



SmartRipper and DVDdecrypter will both do this.


----------



## BollyCake (Jan 19, 2005)

exxxxxxxxxcellent.  
any links?


----------



## mhendo (Jan 19, 2005)

BollyCake said:
			
		

> exxxxxxxxxcellent.
> any links?


Two things:

1. These programs have already been linked multiple times in this thread, and on the webpage i made that contains all the software from this thread.

2. There's this really amazing thing on the internet. It's brand new and very secret, so you may not have heard of it. It's called Google, and if you place your terms in the search bar, it can find all sorts of stuff for you.

And what do you know? If you put "dvd decrypter" in Google, the first link you get is—wait for it—the DVDdecrypter home page. Amazing, huh?

And if you put "smartripper" into Google, the first link you get is a place where you can download SmartRipper. 

Whodathunk?


----------



## BollyCake (Jan 19, 2005)

...sooooo, have ye gotta link for this goggles thingy then???  






heh heh, kiddin. 
thanks for help.
(didnt mean to raise yer blood pressure)


----------



## mhendo (Jan 19, 2005)

No problem. I was just funnin'.

Once you've ripped your DVDs to your hard-drive using DVD Decrypter or ShartRipper, you might need to shrink and/or edit them to burn them back to a regular DVD (unbless you have a new-fangled dual-layer DVD burner). 

If you need to do this, DVD Shrink.


----------



## BollyCake (Jan 19, 2005)

and  
even exxxxxxellenter  

thanks again


----------



## ch750536 (Feb 10, 2005)

http://osswin.sourceforge.net/

& this

http://www.allbootdisks.com/index.p...42&func=fileinfo&parent=folder&filecatid=1871

=this


----------



## mickskyvitch (Feb 19, 2005)

Satellite zoomerinner    This is very big(175 meg) but free and very cool


----------



## BollyCake (Feb 20, 2005)

mickskyvitch said:
			
		

> Satellite zoomerinner    This is very big(175 meg) but free and very cool




nice un micky.

are there any more satellite sites that give super high definition when zooming in??


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm surprised noone's mentioned cygwin here!

http://www.cygwin.com

It basically gives you a linux shell environment in windows.  

You'll even be able to take certain linux programs (the ones that have source code available) and recompile for use under windows.  If you fancy trying out some funky shell scripting, it's a good way to start, without having to install linux.  You can get perl, php, and all manner of other scripting/programming environments running on it.  I use the ssh server included to great effect, especially since it includes an sftp server.

This has probably been mentioned, but if you want free open-source software, take a peek at http://www.sourceforge.net


----------



## Sunray (Feb 25, 2005)

I was looking for a batch MP3 bitrate converter. Posted and searched and nothing.

Discovered a new searching technique on Download.com , order the search by the number of downloads.  The top 3-4 programs are usually free and do what you want.

I found dbPowerAmpMusicConverter.  Fantastic.   Was free but the encoder has become shareware, but you get 30 days and your unlikely to need more than that.


----------



## clownhabits (Mar 3, 2005)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I was looking for a batch MP3 bitrate converter. Posted and searched and nothing.



when you say batch, you mean you pick some files, pick your settings and leave it do all the files?

and when you say bitrate converter you mean just to convert mp3 from one bitrate to another?

if so then Switch (direct download link) is freeware. it's a direct download because their site asks you for email to get install instructions and i don't know if that suits you. anyway i think it'll do what you want and it's very easy to use. best audio converter i've used. if i remember it does have some thing about popping up a little box to tell you to buy the pro version or whatever.


----------



## ecadre (Mar 3, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> The Opera web browser from;
> 
> http://www.opera.com
> 
> I like it so much that I paid for it



Gosh, how things change!

My present recommendation........... GNU/Linux

I use Suse 9.2, free as in freedom and free speech!


----------



## stdPikachu (Mar 4, 2005)

My current recommendation: Linux and Opera 

As my current broswer tags will verify:

```
User-Agent: Opera/7.54 (X11; Linux i686; U)  [en]
```


----------



## LostNotFound (Apr 2, 2005)

*Who lock me?*

Cant delete a file cause its in use?

Find out whats locking it!

http://www.dr-hoiby.com/WhoLockMe/

Genius!


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2005)

Need a serial, keygen, crack or cd/dvd cover?
You need Craagle


----------



## ecadre (May 29, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> My current recommendation: Linux and Opera
> 
> As my current broswer tags will verify:
> 
> ...




Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/3.3; Linux 2.6.8-24.14-default) (KHTML, like Gecko)


----------



## Tricky Mickey (Jun 7, 2005)

Cabos, OSX file-sharing app based on Aquisition and Limewire. Not too flashy, and seems to get better search results than Limewire/Aquisition. Free, no nags/ads.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 16, 2005)

As a couple of people have already worked out, the webpage i put up with links from this thread is now at a new web address.

https://jshare.johnshopkins.edu/myweb/hendo/urban75.html

I'll try to get around to updating it sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## Firky (Jul 8, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> Need a serial, keygen, crack or cd/dvd cover?
> You need Craagle



cdcovers.cc
astalavista.box.sk
cracks.ws
kickme.to/fosi


----------



## Addy (Jul 12, 2005)

But Cr@@gle spiders those sites plus many more, displays the results for you to download from, all without experiencing a single pop-up


----------



## Structaural (Jul 12, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a CD/DVD cataloging (sp?) application? - I haven't been too impressed with the ones found on Download.com.

I have about 200 DVDs without any info written on them to sort out...


----------



## Structaural (Jul 12, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> But Cr@@gle spiders those sites plus many more, displays the results for you to download from, all without experiencing a single pop-up



or spyware installation - I got a really persistant adware fucker from a altavista code once - hooked itself into the registry. I hadn't even allowed anything to run...


----------



## Bob (Jul 20, 2005)

Google desktop search - does what it says on the tin - it searches your hard drive using google. If you have tens of thousands of files on your hard drive accumulated over years then this is often the only way to find things...


----------



## Structaural (Jul 20, 2005)

Bob said:
			
		

> Google desktop search - does what it says on the tin - it searches your hard drive using google. If you have tens of thousands of files on your hard drive accumulated over years then this is often the only way to find things...



bear in mind that it interferes with BitTorrents...


----------



## easy g (Jul 20, 2005)

does it? good job I haven't put it on...anyone recommend a good desktop search..I've tried coperic but didn't like it..


----------



## kained&able (Jul 20, 2005)

this is a really good bit of software. http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4176.html

basicly it puts an extra task bar on the top of your windows screen like a mac.

shit descritption danm useful.


dave


----------



## Structaural (Jul 20, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> does it? good job I haven't put it on...anyone recommend a good desktop search..I've tried coperic but didn't like it..



the other annoying thing about googledesktop search is if you disable it - it doesn't update itself - so anything you changed/added when it was down is ignored. 
Haven't found anything that works as well though - I still kind of use it, Blink is shit.


----------



## Celt (Jul 24, 2005)

mhendo said:
			
		

> It's amazing the depths i will sink to when i'm trying to avoid doing some real work. I decided, in a fit of procrastination, to compile all the links in this thread and put them on a single, very basic webpage for convenience.
> 
> You can view the page here.
> 
> .




that  link appears to be dead   and I am looking for the spellchecker you can use on boards like this?


----------



## mhendo (Jul 24, 2005)

Celt said:
			
		

> that  link appears to be dead


Sorry.

My university migrated my old web pages over to a new server. The new url for the page is:

https://jshare.johnshopkins.edu/myweb/hendo/urban75.html


----------



## easy g (Jul 24, 2005)

crackin' job mhendo


----------



## Bob (Jul 24, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> bear in mind that it interferes with BitTorrents...




Aargh. I've just got a new computer so hadn't actually got round to installing it - that's really annoying - a choice between two really useful things. Oh well there goes using Google desktop. Anyone else got a good alternative?


----------



## LostNotFound (Jul 24, 2005)

Kained and Unable said:
			
		

> this is a really good bit of software. http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4176.html
> 
> basicly it puts an extra task bar on the top of your windows screen like a mac.
> 
> ...









when your windows desktop looks like that, i think it's about time you admit defeat and buy a mac


----------



## Drarok (Aug 5, 2005)

LostNotFound said:
			
		

> when your windows desktop looks like that, i think it's about time you admit defeat and buy a mac



You think that's bad?!

Looky here: Click Me 

Now THAT is serious effort.


----------



## ricbake (Aug 9, 2005)

The internet man BBC 2 now


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2005)

End a process that is in use....

Try this utility

Website


----------



## mb1 (Sep 9, 2005)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I was looking for a batch MP3 bitrate converter. Posted and searched and nothing.
> 
> Discovered a new searching technique on Download.com , order the search by the number of downloads.  The top 3-4 programs are usually free and do what you want.
> 
> I found dbPowerAmpMusicConverter.  Fantastic.   Was free but the encoder has become shareware, but you get 30 days and your unlikely to need more than that.




Do you know how I can get to sites, like Download.com, that are blocked by my university?  Also, anyway to download .torrents and p2p?


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2005)

Depends on OS, Uni security policy/software and your understanding.
First trial is to to use a proxy.


----------



## badly drawn cat (Oct 27, 2005)

anonymiser - Tor 
http://tor.eff.org/

and a proxy to go with it 
privoxy 
www.privoxy.org


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 30, 2005)

I've been using the free 30 day trial of TuneUp Utilities  and it's excellent. Really simple GUI and very comprehensive. I may buy it after the trial is up, but then again it's done what I wanted it to so I may not bother


----------



## StuPC (Nov 10, 2005)

Opera Mini
A bit like the Opera browser on your PC...but on your mobile! Any Java mobile!

It's not 100% perfect yet, but it's getting pretty close!
Great thing is the trick of "streamlining" websites _before_ you download them to your mobile, thus saving money on data charges.


----------



## twister (Nov 27, 2005)

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm

_The 46 Best-ever Freeware Utilities_


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2005)

A question that gets asked quite a lot and in different forums is :

_What program will save and convert Realplayer and other streaming media._

Here's the programs

Here's how to copy and rename the .dll files

Once you have _fixed_ the programs they work brilliantly.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 12, 2005)

Anybody else here having trouble with Craggle? Downloaded a new copy but it doesn't seem to work


----------



## Structaural (Dec 14, 2005)

I've never had much luck with it - seems to freeze alot.


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2005)

I use Cr@@gle 1.91 with no problems.
You do have to be patient though if you hit ESC to stop a search.


----------



## rhod (Dec 21, 2005)

twister said:
			
		

> http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm
> 
> _The 46 Best-ever Freeware Utilities_




Thanks for that link, twister - very informative.


Also anybody tried Yahoo Widgets? Some rather nifty desktop enhancements.


----------



## huckster6 (Dec 28, 2005)

*does anyone use any other OSes than these three?*




			
				EastEnder said:
			
		

> CP/M.


I got a couple of Acorn Archimedes machines running early versions of RISCOS...but, as Marjorie Dawes told her sister, "that's not for here..." I hardly ever turn them on, but they're a sad reminder of what might have been for the British computer industry. 

FREEWARE:
This much I know, which I hope helps.... I regularly use "STUMBLEUPON" for fun...it's free and fabulous. There's even a free advice role model in London, who I tried to emulate in the recyclestuff forum-- till I encountered ms grumpy! 
See link below:

http://mr-helpful.stumbleupon.com/

I got stumbling from a mention on BBC World Service's Kate Russell on the ClickOnline show. That's a fabulous bit of 'freeware' you can access from your computer:

http://www.bbcworld.com/content/template_clickonline.asp?pageid=666

GoDigital also has interesting stuff:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/1478157.stm

Slightly off the point, but there is also another altruistic site here, that proposes doing stuff for free:

http://www.actsofkindness.org/

A man calling himself Gizmo Richards does a brilliant free freeware/shareware newsletter at this link:

http://www.techsupportalert.com/

I find the non-commercial side of the www really inspiring. I don't have any original contributions but I hope the above might interest somebody.
Yo!
Huckster, Balham SW12


----------



## moon (Jan 28, 2006)

*mixmeister.com  calulates BPM of any music file*

http://www.mixmeister.com/download_freestuff.html
his is a free program you can use to determine the exact BPM (beats per minute) of any song.  BPM Analyzer allows you to:

    * Calculate extremely accurate BPM counts for any song.
    * Drag and drop music files from Windows Explorer.
    * Display and sort files by Title, Artist, or BPM.
    * Update ID3 tags in your music files with exact BPM information.
    * Easily print BPM reports for your entire music collection.
    * Export BPM counts for use in other programs.
    * Free to use and distribute for non-commercial purposes.


----------



## redsnapper (Feb 1, 2006)

*unidentified zip file*

Can anyone please help, I'vbe just d/l this file  <apwp.zip> but have no idea why. I've been d/l that password storage devive from fridgemagnet at apw and I think it might be something to do with that but I got distracted from a phonecall and now cant remember what I d/l this zip file for. Can any one help please.


----------



## Addy (Feb 16, 2006)

PropertiesPlus allows you to right click a file and give it a new file extension.
ie. when you download a song.mp3.jpg file off a geocities server but have to rename it as .mp3 for it to become usable


----------



## bmd (Feb 16, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> PropertiesPlus allows you to right click a file and give it a new file extension.
> ie. when you download a song.mp3.jpg file off a geocities server but have to rename it as .mp3 for it to become usable



You could just turn on file extensions and rename it that way. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Addy (Feb 16, 2006)

Normaly you would have to run a command promt and enter something like..

c:\ rename pron.mpeg.jpg pron.mpeg

and the file located in c:\ would change from a .jpg extension to a .mpeg ext.

people use this type of file renaming to make use of free file storage that bans certain types of files such as mp3/mpg/mpeg/zip/rar

ie you could load mp3's up to a photo storage site and take advantage of free file hosting.
Without correcting the filetype you would see a page of unreadable code.
Just renaming the file within windows would not change the code back to its original format, you have to change the filetype.


----------



## oake (Feb 21, 2006)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> Can anyone please help, I'vbe just d/l this file  <apwp.zip> but have no idea why. I've been d/l that password storage devive from fridgemagnet at apw and I think it might be something to do with that but I got distracted from a phonecall and now cant remember what I d/l this zip file for. Can any one help please.



It's from here.

Any Password Pro 1.01, as you suspected.


----------



## ICB (Mar 8, 2006)

SuperScan, evilly fast portscanner with a useful interface for adding custom programs that you can pass IP and port to.  I use it to scan my network for people leaving PCs on over the weekend and to remote desktop in to any machine with a couple of clicks.

MRTG great snmp/rmon probe for monitoring and graphing network traffic

PRTG similar to above

BBC ticker - currently being reworked so not available for download but always one of my first installs on a fresh build

and the usuals

google toolbar for quicker searching, spell check and popup block
adaware personal edition
spybot S&D
samspade.org's tools


----------



## DOA (Mar 11, 2006)

http://www.ccleaner.com/ 

xxx utility for finding all that dodgy index.dat shit and killing it


----------



## ssean (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.xnview.com/

Media player good for previewing pics as it loads REALLY FAST

Also has screen capture, alows you to take pics of your desktop or maps.google ect when browsing


----------



## obanite (Apr 27, 2006)

Metapad, filezilla, µTorrent, MySQL, php, apache!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm suprised no one mentioned winrar, this is a very powerful compression tool that compresses the shit out of files. http://www.win-rar.com/

Also as another p2p client try shareaza, it's completley spyware free and connects to edonkey, 2 gnutella servers and it's own servers.  It's disadvantage is it's slow downloads but there are a huge amount of files on there. http://www.shareaza.com/


----------



## Nlogax (Apr 28, 2006)

Freerip.    Best freeware ripper I've used, especially for Vorbis.

http://www.mgshareware.com/frmmain.shtml


----------



## Dhimmi (Apr 29, 2006)

Big linky list of freeware utils...

http://www.econsultant.com/i-want-freeware-utilities/index.html


----------



## Bob (Jun 26, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> A question that gets asked quite a lot and in different forums is :
> 
> _What program will save and convert Realplayer and other streaming media._
> 
> ...



Anyone able to track this down now? It seems to have been sued out of existence...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 26, 2006)

Bob said:
			
		

> Anyone able to track this down now? It seems to have been sued out of existence...


Seems to be at http://www.geocities.com/streamboxripper/ (the download link on the left under Site Navigation).


----------



## StuPC (Jun 26, 2006)

twister said:
			
		

> http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm
> 
> _The 46 Best-ever Freeware Utilities_



Highly recommended - so good I even paid the £10 subscription fee for the full, unedited newsletter.

And has anyone mentioned Autostitcher (which is listed on the above site) - 
http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html -
a magical bit of freeware which automatically builds big, single panoramas out of a load of little snaphots of a view?

I was fucking amazed the first time I tried it!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 28, 2006)

HDD Thermometer. 
http://www.rsdsoft.com/hdd-thermometer/index.php


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2006)

Saving and converting video files from YouTube / Google
Freeware


----------



## redsnapper (Sep 22, 2006)

The Free Software Foundation


> The Free Software Foundation (FSF), established in 1985, is dedicated to promoting computer users' rights to use, study, copy, modify, and redistribute computer programs. The FSF promotes the development and use of free software, particularly the GNU operating system, used widely in its GNU/Linux variant.


Display and show my IP address and location


> IP-adress.com shows you fast your own IP-address of your internet connection and locates your city or the city of your isp (shown with google maps).


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 2, 2006)

Sick and tired of Adobe crashing your PC everytime you open up a .pdf file?

Try this alternative , Foxit Reader , download from here :

http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php


----------



## Loki (Oct 2, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> "I got this wicked programme but its on 30 day trial and it wont reinstall and work again."
> 
> this reg cleaner at www.vtoy.fi/jv16/shtml/software.shtml  will sort that out, plus let you do anything you want with the Registery
> *note dont Fcuk about with your registery unless you have *some* idea what your doing.


^ This one now asks for money which is a shame, as it's against my religion. Is there an alternative anyone know of??


----------



## mr_eko (Jan 7, 2007)

*Album Art Screensaver for Windows*

Album Art Screensaver for Windows is a screen saver for Windows inspired by the iTunes album art screen saver that is bundled with Mac OS X.


----------



## tuesday's child (Jan 31, 2007)

Ypops! - enables you to hook up your free Yahoo! email accounts to your email client (Outlook, Thunderbird, whatever...), works well for me.


----------



## wishface (Apr 8, 2007)

Addy said:
			
		

> Emulators
> Mac emulator Basilisk II http://www.uni-mainz.de/~bauec002/B2Main.html
> Playstation Emulator Epsxe http://www.epsxe.com/
> Playstation 2 Emulator PCSX 2 http://www.pcsx2.net/
> ...



THis is intriguing; where do you get games to play on your ps2 (or whichever) emulator? Man, I'd l;ove to use my pc to play some of those old capcom 2d beatemups like darkstalkers again!


----------



## Addy (Apr 19, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> THis is intriguing; where do you get games to play on your ps2 (or whichever) emulator? Man, I'd l;ove to use my pc to play some of those old capcom 2d beatemups like darkstalkers again!




MAME: http://www.mame.net/

If you need any roms, just ask and i'll post them up


----------



## Sunray (Apr 23, 2007)

*Who needs a KVM*

Just download Synergy and use all your PC's with just the one one keyboard and mouse.

Bit strange to get working but once you do, might as well be a dual screen.

http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2007)

Excellent video encoder.
converts any format to any format.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 28, 2007)

can i just recommend the Portable Apps suite http://portableapps.com/ as recommended already in a few threads
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=2669976

very handy indeed


----------



## oake (May 8, 2007)

Addy said:
			
		

> Excellent video encoder.
> converts any format to any format.



That link takes me to RapidShare.


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2007)

oake said:
			
		

> That link takes me to RapidShare.


So, clikc on the Free button to download the hosted file.

Why can't you just give the official site for that, Addy, whatever it is?


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 8, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Why can't you just give the official site for that, Addy, whatever it is?


Here's a link to the official site for anyone interested:- XiliSoft Video Converter


----------



## oake (May 8, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> So, clikc on the Free button to download the hosted file.
> 
> Why can't you just give the official site for that, Addy, whatever it is?



Ah! It's not freeware, so Addy was trying to help us out by uploading it to Rapidshare.

Thanks, Addy.


----------



## Addy (May 8, 2007)




----------



## wishface (May 19, 2007)

Anyone know of any free programs like system mechanic, which is limited to a 30 day trial?


----------



## stylus (May 31, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> THis is intriguing; where do you get games to play on your ps2 (or whichever) emulator? Man, I'd l;ove to use my pc to play some of those old capcom 2d beatemups like darkstalkers again!



http://www.romnation.net/srv/roms.html

I haven't used this site for donkeys years, but I assume it still does the job.

for mame ROMs, which are arcade games, you shouldn't have much problem getting hold of I reckon.

I see Darkstalkers is a hefty 25MB ROM....


----------



## cybershot (Jun 14, 2007)

There's usually some torrents of complete set of MAME games. Comes in at about 9gb thou. Just try the usual bit-torrent search engines.


----------



## stylus (Jun 17, 2007)

and to add... I recommend you go for Mame32 - it's much more user-friendly!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2007)

Great thread


----------



## rhod (Jul 2, 2007)

Great bit of bling for XP, without the tediousness of an upgrade to Vista for some eye candy.

Rocket Dock is an animated application launcher. Highly configurable, and sexy looking. Makes your desktop look like an Apple.

Kinda.


----------



## newharper (Jul 23, 2007)

Dead Cat Bounce said:
			
		

> Sick and tired of Adobe crashing your PC everytime you open up a .pdf file?
> 
> Try this alternative , Foxit Reader , download from here :
> 
> http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php



hi saw this today and realised I'd not put Acrobat on this new computer.

They've version 2 now



> Version 2.0 introduces many exciting new features, including interactive form filler, multi-language UI support, on-demand download of add-on, self upgrade, Javascript support, improved printing speed, streamlined UI and much more.



Seems fantastic so far and only 1.7 Mb  thanks alot cheers.


----------



## roddes (Aug 12, 2007)

the ultimate in freeware,open soucre work and sharwere

GENTOO  linux

http://www.gentoo.org/


----------



## renegadechicken (Sep 27, 2007)

.


----------



## renegadechicken (Sep 27, 2007)

faster vista

this is good for vista, first 50 goes/uses are free after that you have to pay.......


----------



## magneze (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Firefox extension I just found: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446

Gets Firefox to play media the same way that IE does - by getting the player to stream it rather than download and then play.

Probably the *only* thing IE did better than Firefox ... now solved!


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2007)

you could always search for 'tube_hunter_ultra' which will allow you to save embeded videos from the likes of utube and hundereds of others.


----------



## seven (Nov 4, 2007)

I haven't been online for a while so these might have been posted before.

for 90% of all the software you'll ever need www.filehippo.com
c cleaner is a good program and if you want to d/l youtube videos ect easily d/l the free version off realplayer.then every time you watch a video you get the option to download it.

A free all in  1 program is Advanced WindowsCare 
http://www.iobit.com/advancedwindowscareper.html?Str=download


----------



## subversplat (Nov 4, 2007)

roddes said:
			
		

> the ultimate in freeware,open soucre work and sharwere
> 
> GENTOO  linux
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/


There's always one!


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 16, 2007)

freewarepocketpc.net/
Freeware for Pocket PC. Free Windows Mobile Pocket PC / PPC
url from a mate 

Just got myself nice looking backgammon game


----------



## jodal (Nov 20, 2007)

rhod said:
			
		

> Great bit of bling for XP, without the tediousness of an upgrade to Vista for some eye candy.
> 
> Rocket Dock is an animated application launcher. Highly configurable, and sexy looking. Makes your desktop look like an Apple.
> 
> Kinda.



This is awesome, thanks.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2007)

rhod said:
			
		

> Great bit of bling for XP, without the tediousness of an upgrade to Vista for some eye candy.
> 
> Rocket Dock is an animated application launcher. Highly configurable, and sexy looking. Makes your desktop look like an Apple.


They're modest folks too: 


> The single greatest piece of software. Ever.


----------



## LesNatrels (Dec 14, 2007)

*downloading and converting flash files*

http://www.onlyfreewares.com/Audio-Video/Video-Converters/Free-FLV-to-AVI-Converter.php


----------



## seven (Dec 15, 2007)

I use the free version of Download Accelerator Plus .when I was on dialup it's all I could use,because it allows you to switch off a d/l later.
http://www.speedbit.com/


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I asked about free ISO software

list from posters 
DVD Decrypter DVD only
poweriso.com _is shareware, gives you nag screens but doesn't ever seem to expire._ Thanks
CDBurnerXPLooks nice


_Search words:_ ISO_Image cd_clone ISO'S ISOS ISOISO Addy ISOMagic CDISO DVDISO


----------



## InviteLover (Feb 29, 2008)

Personaly, i use orbitdownloader (to grab streaming file and to DL anything else), you can find it there : http://www.softpicks.net/blog/02/orbit-downloader-261-fast-download-manager.htm
And, trackerchecker2 (it check for private tracker that are open to sign up) and this one there : http://rapidshare.com/files/94282802/TrackerChecker203inst.exe.html
the mac version here :
http://digg.com/software/Mac_Version_of_the_Private_BitTorrent_Tracker_Checker_released
enjoy it...


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks  gnoriac  for this 



> *RegSeeker* from Hoverdesk.net is a rather tasty registry editor / cleaner


.


----------



## dweller (Mar 24, 2008)

rhod said:


> Great bit of bling for XP, without the tediousness of an upgrade to Vista for some eye candy.
> 
> Rocket Dock is an animated application launcher. Highly configurable, and sexy looking. Makes your desktop look like an Apple.
> 
> Kinda.



I tried RocketDock a couple of months back, but I much prefer this other 
freeware option. the latest "leopard" version of "rk launcher"

it works for vista and xp, 
but better with vista as some of the docklets are specially designed with vista in mind.

direct download


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 6, 2008)

_no edit _



> poweriso.com is shareware, gives you nag screens but doesn't ever seem to expire. Thank


 can make an iso bigger then 300m


----------



## Boczkowski (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.digitalvolcano.co.uk/dupe.html

they say:  _'Clean up Duplicate Files with Duplicate Cleaner!

Duplicate cleaner is a tool to assist anyone in cleaning up the contents of their personal hard drive or corporate network. You'd be surprised just how many redundant or duplicate files you could find forgotten in an obscure documents folder. Photos, music, Word documents, PowerPoint presentations, videos - you name it, if it appears twice on your computer then Duplicate Cleaner will find it.'_

I say v1.1 is great and saved me hours of twatting around with numerous folders looking at file names, creation dates & file sizes
This sorted out the job in 30 minutes tops.

hurrah


----------



## Final (Jun 18, 2008)

If you get narked about the way Windows wont let you rearrange the window tabs at the bottom of the screen then this little app helps:

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/TaskbarOrganizer.shtml

eta: shit, that link isn;t very useful.

The app is (was) freeware and called taskbarorganizer - will re-link when I can find a copy.


----------



## seven (Jun 18, 2008)

Supermegaspoof is a free program and legal I think that allows you to access adult sites.
http://www.supermegaspoof.com/


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quick Media Converter

Quick Media Converter to quiktime ipod flash didvx wmv dvd vcd mp3 wav 3gp
iphone  xvid  xbox psp ps3 wii

_Mate told me about this one, after I said about Supper._

Search: Convert DLX1 divx mpeg


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jun 28, 2008)

ok, here's where you all benefit from my umpteen years of software tryouts. I guarantee that all the following are the best you’ll find, possibly - if not let me know. Google the names, people. If you can't find it, let me know and I'll send you the link. Utterly free socialist software is in *red*. Nakedly capitalist shareware or commercial software is in *blue*. Please try not to steal the latter as it makes the little baby Jesus cry…

#1 choice: *Windows Powerpro*. Basically, it's a menu program/app launcher - but that's like calling Pele an ex-footballer. This program replaces about a 1000 different utilities that most tech-savvy people have clogging up their hard disks. The built-in scripting language means that you can programme it to do just about anything, and then assign that anything to a button, a menu item or a system-wide hotkey. I literally could not survive without it. _Literally_. It's absolutely _bursting_ with so much functionality that I don't know where to begin - so I won't bother. Just download it and spend the next 12 months finding out for yourself. Top Tip: instead of spending hours configuring and reconfiguring all your favourite programs/folders, just create a folder of shortcuts for each and then link to the folders via a couple toolbar buttons. Saves a lot of time. 

Best note-keeper: *Keynote*. A treenote program like Treepad, TexNotes, etc., but also uses tabs. So you can have an unlimited number of tabbed notebooks, each with a tree-like structure, each with an article at each node... all within the one document. Amazing. The one real bugbear is that links like this where the url is magically embedded inside a highlighted word (I expect there's a name for it) aren't supported, you can only show links in the http://www.blahblahblah format. Which is delightfully old skool, I'm sure you'll agree. Tried a dozen other programs of this type. Always come back to this one for it's quick loading time and its efficient simplicity. If there's a better (I don't mean fancier) one out there, let me know.

Best internet password-manager: *Roboform Pro*. Integrates directly into your browser as a toolbar. One click on a menu item takes you to the site, fills in your username/password and logs you in. Never forget a password again because there’s no need to bother remembering one in the first place. Built-in password generator. Print password lists or save as HTML. Also has a built-in form-filling assistant. Works beautifully. Not recommended for novices as it requires quite a bit of setting up. Easy to make a mess of things if you don’t know what you’re doing.  Not recommended for Opera users either – you are not supported.

Audio programs: for plying ur choonz, *Winamp*. Though I’ve just installed *foobar* and like it so far – especially its speed. For format conversion, *dbPoweramp*. For audio ripping, it can only be *Exact Audio Copy* (resign yourself to buying a new DVD drive every six months ). For audio editing: *GoldWave*. Much more intuitive than Audacity, with loads of really cool functions. Best audio tagger: *MP3Tag*. For creating compilations and a lot more: *Nero Burning ROM*. You need version 6, mind – version 7 is just useless, awful bloatware.

DVD stuff: *DVDShrink* for ripping retail DVDs, *DVDDecrypter* for ripping/burning copies. Also old skool, also free, see no need for anything else. For image mounting, *Daemon Tools*. For creating, viewing and extracting ISO files, *PowerISO*. For flawless video-to-DVD conversion, *TMPGEnc Xpress* - and then *DVDLab Pro* for adding chapters, menus, subtitles and everything else you need to make pro-standard DVDs. *Subtitle Workshop* for subtitle editing.

Best text editor: *Textpad*. So intuitive to use, configurable keystrokes (including MS-Office compatible ones), effortlessly handles massive files, supports regular expressions, has automatic syntax highlighting for HTML and other programming languages, macro support, etc., etc., etc., and so on. Nothing else I’ve tried comes close.

Best file manager: *Directory Opus*. Like, _wow_. Just… _wow_. Had this for ages but I’m still discovering new, faster ways to do things. Absolutely phenomenal.

For mass file renaming: not sure. *Magic File Renamer* is the one I use and it works well, but it’s awfully slow to load. Supports regular expressions though, rename from lists, script support and loads of other handy stuff. I’d like something just as comprehensive but that loads quicker. Anyone?

For graphics editing: *Paint Shop Pro*. Photoshop is undoubtedly loads better but I haven’t got a spare lifetime to learn it. *RealDRAW Pro* is worth a look too for its unique approach. *IrfanView* for quick and dirty stuff.

Best clipboard extender: *ClipCache Pro*. Everything you copy to the clipboard whilst ClipCache is running gets added to its database (or you can add new items manually). Press a configurable hotkey and you get a menu of all your saved items which can then be pasted back into any program. So very handy for keeping a database of re-usable text clippings that you can paste anywhere more or less instantly. Handles images as well, though these tend to swell the database somewhat (easily deleteable though). It’s one of those programs that no-one should be without.

Best bookmark manager: *LinkStash*. Stores 1000s of website addresses in a treelike folder structure. Hit tab a couple of times to jump to a search box and find any address based on the URL, the configurable title or a keyword in an instant (lightning fast – in fact, instantaneous – searching). Hotkeys can be used to show/hide the window and to add new links from your browser.

Best font manager: *FontExpert*.View fonts (whether they’re installed or not), print lists or generate image thumbnails, install/uninstall at a whim. Create worklists and favourites lists, install/uninstall as a group. Previewing facility is excellent. Best font manager by far. For a _superb_ custom, utterly unique font collection, have a look for the FontFreak collection on one of those ‘torrent’ sites that you all visit.

That’s all for now. More later when I’ve dug through what I’ve got and sorted out the wheat from the chaff.

Geek? Me? Nah. I'm just smart as f*** and like getting stuff done fast and well.


----------



## seven (Jun 30, 2008)

can anyone post a link to a good free registry cleaner?
plenty of freeware at this site;
http://www.onlyfreewares.com/


----------



## treelover (Aug 29, 2008)

Got Vista, moving files incredible slow, try TeraCopy from Code Sector, genuinely free for home use, I use it all the time , much faster.


http://www.codesector.com/teracopy.php


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 29, 2008)

http://www.ccleaner.com/


----------



## stylus (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.eusing.com/free_registry_cleaner/registry_cleaner.htm

that's the one I use, and was recommended it - I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2008)

Need to identify a bad .rar or .par file from a corrupt download?
QuickPar is what you need.
It identifies where the corrupt / incomplete file is, and can fix the file to save re-downloading.
F.O.C. and worth having to hand if your downloading large binaries.

Thanks to Ruffneck23 for heads up on this.


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2008)

Grabit
A fantastic news reader that will fix and compile files without prompt.


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Dec 20, 2008)

Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper

Gets rid of those in-page adverts that facebook in particular like to display. 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4364


----------



## mb1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Best proxy bypass...?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 15, 2009)

privacyeraser 

Free Killing data but don't know how good, killing data external drive.


----------



## Aquamarine (Mar 21, 2009)

*quick enquiry*

hi, would any of you smarties be able to suggest some initial steps for me to take - i want to start a website. The domain name is available. Otherwise i know nowt. Where is the best place to register this and where to learn how to develop & manage the site myself.
Your advice would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2009)

Aquamarine said:


> hi, would any of you smarties be able to suggest some initial steps for me to take - i want to start a website. The domain name is available. Otherwise i know nowt. Where is the best place to register this and where to learn how to develop & manage the site myself.
> Your advice would be much appreciated. Thank you.


Hi
I suggest you start a new thread for this.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Apr 5, 2009)

Find your favourites, in Internet explorer. http://www.markwell.btinternet.co.uk/findfav/


----------



## rollinder (Apr 23, 2009)

Winhex is a life saver for finding deleted and overwritten files.
http://www.x-ways.net/winhex/

just managed to recover most of a text file that I accedently saved an old version over It lets you search your harddrive sectors/blocks content like they were a large text file


----------



## newharper (May 19, 2009)

I need to burn a couple of DVD's every now and again, one or two a month so I'm looking for a freeware burner. Any suggestions/warnings?

Google threw up these three, any comments?

 CDBurnerXP

InfraRecorder

 DeepBurner (Free Edition)

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/the-best-free-alternatives-to-nero-cddvd-burner/

Thanks.


----------



## rhod (May 19, 2009)

Deepburner works fine.


----------



## newharper (May 19, 2009)

rhod said:


> Deepburner works fine.



Thanks.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 27, 2009)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned it yet but I've just moved across from Zome Alarm to Comodo (free version).
Zone Alarm had been getting worse and worse as they released newer versions. Comodo seems to be doing the job very well, Zone Alarm appeared to be a resource hog and I nolonger get glitches when tinkering in Cubase.


----------



## dweller (May 29, 2009)

this looks like a great source of all sorts of stuff
http://www.c4lpt.co.uk/Directory/index.html
Tools Directory
This Directory contains nearly 3,000 (freeware/open source and commercial) tools for learning in 25 main categories.


----------



## insomnia (May 29, 2009)

Don't know if its been mentioned www.filehippo.com i used to waste countless cd/dvd's saving all the apps i needed.
Now i don't bother, reformat then head to hippo and get all the latested loveliness, i still use it everyday for latest releases.
It really is awesome.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Was looking for multitude screenshots software_ I posted looking_ 
Found Quick Screen Capture Here

It does auto save after capture can add base name Image001 
hot key & hi light an rectangle of what to capture.

30 free goes

tags:multitude screenshots number images screen cap


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2009)

Great article here covering free word processors, image, photo and video editors:
 The beginner's guide to free online apps http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/the-beginner-s-guide-to-free-online-apps-622805


----------



## 6_6 (Aug 10, 2009)

Little Snitch saves me from Adobe.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 29, 2009)

_From question I had on Rapidshear Manger ChirsF said jDownloader  thanks_

Replacement to Rapidshear Manger - jDownloader not just RS long list of other host sites

Absolute Beginner's guide to downloading Rapidshare files, with jDownloader 

Knowledgebase

Using Java open source

Search words: Torrent Rapid Shear Rapidshear Manger download open source


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 10, 2009)

KDE Partition Manager Live cd 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Partition_Manager

Didn't like Fdisk like clicky interface 

Search words: like Partition magic but free partishion dlx1


----------



## thriller (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone know where I can download Photoshop?

Had C4 portable version that I downloaded a few months ago-cracked. But unforntnately, deleted it.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 6, 2010)

*TextPad* a text application which can open and work with massive log files quickly and easily. Also fine for html editing.


----------



## Nylock (Jan 27, 2010)

For those of you who edit your HTML, PHP, C++, CONF etc files in notepad, here's an alternative:

Winvi

It's a cross between the UNIX Vi editor and Notepad. Very simple, very nice to use and with a search/replace function as well


----------



## Structaural (Jan 27, 2010)

thriller said:


> Anyone know where I can download Photoshop?
> 
> Had C4 portable version that I downloaded a few months ago-cracked. But unforntnately, deleted it.



are you new to the internet or something?


----------



## Nixon (Mar 17, 2010)

wow what a great thread  just came across it and to give it a bump


----------



## learydeary (Apr 20, 2010)

*Vidio editors*

Best free vidio editor ....I've found a list here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_editing_software

or direct me to the right thread

I'm using Win 7 64bit


----------



## magneze (May 9, 2010)

http://vixy.net

Download video or audio from YouTube links!


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2010)

magneze said:


> http://vixy.net
> Download video or audio from YouTube links!



 I get 0 bytes after file Conversion finished. mp3 (audio only) to add: thanks


----------



## magneze (May 10, 2010)

It worked for me a couple of times yesterday then it stopped working for a bit. When it works, it works well ...


----------



## boskysquelch (May 10, 2010)

the mediaconverter plugin is wot I use.

or in Ubuntu/Linux I'd dl the flv with DownloadHelper plugin & then:


```
sudo mplayer -dumpaudio /home/x/Desktop/leavebrittersalone.flv -dumpfile /home/x/Desktop/leavebrittersalone.mp3
```

or I'd use VLC

http://khom.wordpress.com/2010/04/21/convert-mp4-and-flv-video-to-mp3-with-vlc/


----------



## Montgolfier (May 10, 2010)

TOrrent fans!!!

grab this free app - Bit-che:


http://convivea.com/product.php?id=2

searches all the popular public torrent sites at once (isohunt, pirate bay, btjunkie etc)


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Is there such a thing as free project management software?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 15, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Is there such a thing as free project management software?



Yes.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 16, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Is there such a thing as free project management software?


http://www.ganttproject.biz/ isn't too bad.


----------



## netbob (Aug 5, 2010)

CSS 3 generator: http://css3generator.com/


----------



## gorski (Sep 16, 2010)

Here is something I made earlier, for a friend in trouble...

    ...in order to get it working well and be protected and so on... my warm recommendations are... (depending on your Operating System [OS] you might have to find 64b versions of SW... in some cases, anyhow...)

http://www.filehippo.com/ - most of the stuff is free and ALL MY RECOMMENDATIONS ARE FREEWARE, so no worries - GOOD and necessary!!!

    1) improve your NET Framework Version 4.0 [down right] - it speeds things up...

    2) browser: http://www.filehippo.com/download_firefox/7857/ - best and most secure...

    2a) You will need Java for it, like for other browsers, too: http://www.filehippo.com/download_jre_32/

    2b) Flash etc, you get by Add-ons function in Firefox itself: Tools -> Add-ons -> Get Add-ons -> Browse all Add-ons -> Categories -> choose, from AdBlock for protection against ads [Security Category] to Plugins [Flash, Java etc.] and so on and so forth... I.e. customise it according to your needs....

    3) decompressor for zipped/rared/7zipped files: http://www.filehippo.com/download_7zip_32/

    4) Multimedia Player, the latest version....: http://www.filehippo.com/download_vlc/

    5) Skype, Live Messenger etc. for chatting are here: http://www.filehippo.com/software/messaging/

    Just to mention: you can easily have the Google chat through Firefox with a simple plug-in: in Google Email -> Settings -> Chat.... just download and install...

    5) Cleansing of the PC with Ccleaner [very simple and useful!]: http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/

    6) Security with Avira anti-virus etc. SW: http://www.filehippo.com/download_antivir/ or Avast: http://www.filehippo.com/download_avast_antivirus/

    7) Firewall: http://www.pctools.com/firewall/

BTW, NOD32 online malware scanner.

http://www.eset.co.uk/ThreatCenter/OnlineScanner


----------



## gorski (Oct 1, 2010)

Comodo Internet Security 32 & 64 b!!!

http://www.comodo.com/home/download/download.php?prod=cis



> Download Comodo Internet Security
> 
> Download the latest version here:
> 32-bit Windows 7 / Vista / XP SP2 64-bit Windows 7 / Vista / XP SP2 Universal Windows Web Installer
> ...



Also:



> Hotspot Shield 1.51 Full Download Summary
> 
> User Rating: 4.2 (604 votes)
> 
> ...


In addition - all FREEWARE:


```
http://www.piriform.com/
```



> CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning
> Defraggler - Disk Defragmentation
> Recuva - File Recovery
> Speccy - System Information


----------



## Janh (Nov 18, 2010)

*Clean up Facebook*

Facebook Purity helps get rid of all the crap on FB.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm finally clearing out my cluttered old PC, which was becoming unusable because of the number of icons on the desktop and crappy apps installed. Instead of using Windows 7's built in add or remove programmes feature I tried IObit uninstaller... so much easier!! You get a list of all your installed apps and click the ones you want to get rid of, then just click ok on the dialogue boxes while they are culled one by one. Then it does a deep scan to make sure they haven't left bits of files all over the place.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 23, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned Quick Media Convertor?

http://www.cocoonsoftware.com/

Seems to do a good job of converting video files, e.g. WMV files to MPEG.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2011)

ok...
if you want to save a youtube file as a video or mp3 just add .... PWN inbetween the http://www. and youtube.com/watch?v=BVy_kInM6Bw

i.e http://www.pwnyoutube.com/watch?v=BVy_kInM6Bw


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone of a trustworthy hard drive health checker? Thanks.


----------



## Zabo (Dec 29, 2011)

Helen Back said:


> Does anyone of a trustworthy hard drive health checker? Thanks.



If you know the name of the maker of your hard drive it is highly likely they will have a tool on their site for checking its integrity.


----------



## Zabo (Dec 29, 2011)

Windows Anti Gremlin Programmes

CPUID - All you need to know about the innards of your system.

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

Revo Uninstaller - The dog's bollox of uninstallers. Instead of using the standard windows I always use this because Windows leaves crap behind.

http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Geeky Stuff
System Internals was a small company producing high end monitoring software. They were so good and clever that Microsoft bough them out and took on the staff. If you want to know what things are happening in the background you should try some of their tools. I suggest: Process Explorer v15.1 and Autoruns v11.1. A very good and safe way to find hidden gremlins.

Lots more details on their site.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/sysinternals

Gremlin or Root Kit Removal

For things that get buried in the browser and cause no end of problems.

This one is from the very best and most expensive anti-virus software companies and it's free.

http://www.sophos.com/en-us/products/free-tools/sophos-anti-rootkit.aspx

Another that does the same but quicker from Kaspersky

http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208283363

Last but not least, if not already mentioned, Malwarebytes. With the current "Ransomware" that is going about you shouldn't be without this free programme. Brilliant!

http://www.malwarebytes.org/products/malwarebytes_free

Happy New Year


----------



## Zabo (Dec 29, 2011)

Windows Firewall Protection

Comodo do a very good programme but it can be complicated. If you want something that monitors your outgoing and incoming  traffic you should get PC Tool Firewall Plus. Much better than the Windows Firewall because it has more options. The best being: it can stop programmes accessing the internet! Very handy if you want to control what goes out and in.

If you decide to use it the first thing you should do is go to  Settings - General and uncheck "Automatically Allow Known Applications" Ditto those with Digital Signatures. You should then move the cursor at the bottom to ASK for permission by you as to what traffic goes in and out.

http://download.cnet.com/PC-Tools-Firewall-Plus-Free-Edition/3000-10435_4-10625321.html


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.xnview.com/
http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm

Both will also work with wine in Linux


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2012)

Minitube: http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube

Musictube: http://flavio.tordini.org/musictube


----------



## edwinchester (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm still using XP and I've got loads of photos in loads of folders which of course never get looked at lol. The slideshow screensaver you get with XP only does 1 folder so I've been using this http://www.marijn.org/software/random-photo-screensaver. It's not free or shareware, but it's donationware which seems reasonable.


----------



## mister_shine (Mar 7, 2012)

All software is freeware!


----------



## magneze (Mar 7, 2012)

deep


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 15, 2012)

Dual Monitor Taskbar - http://sourceforge.net/projects/dualmonitortb

Makes the Windows taskbar appear across both monitors on a dual monitor setup. Running programs only show up on the taskbar of the monitor where they're running.​ 
Clipboard manager -http://www.janzeman.com/ClipboardManager/

Windows widget which keeps a history of your clipboard so you can go back and paste something from earlier.​


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.sublimetext.com/

Nice text editor currently available as a free beta, I particularly like the look of "distraction free mode".


----------



## Mungy (Jun 15, 2012)

http://rednotebook.sourceforge.net/
Journal/Diary software

http://handbrake.fr/
Video transcoder


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 26, 2012)

Zabo said:


> Windows Firewall Protection
> 
> Comodo do a very good programme but it can be complicated. If you want something that monitors your outgoing and incoming traffic you should get PC Tool Firewall Plus. Much better than the Windows Firewall because it has more options. The best being: it can stop programmes accessing the internet! Very handy if you want to control what goes out and in.
> 
> ...


 
ZoneAlarm's free firewall is also worth having;

http://www.zonealarm.com/security/en-us/zonealarm-pc-security-free-firewall.htm


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Aug 14, 2012)

https://ixquick.com

The only search engine that does not record your IP address.
Pretty useful if you're paranoid and dont fancy handing out all your details to google et al


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 14, 2012)

89 Til Infinity said:


> https://ixquick.com
> 
> The only search engine that does not record your IP address.
> Pretty useful if you're paranoid and dont fancy handing out all your details to google et al


 
http://duckduckgo.com/ is similar


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Aug 14, 2012)

My bad...not quite the only search engine that does not record your IP address then eh 

Thanks for the link


----------



## Quartz (Aug 17, 2012)

For quick and easy installation of all the usual utilities on Windows, go to Ninite.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 3, 2012)

There is an updated version of Ixquick called Startpage: https://startpage.com/ 

It uses Google for its search information whereas Ixquick uses a battery of different search engines.


----------



## yusege (Nov 14, 2012)

Not check all pages, it could be posted before.
Some freeware and portable programs;  http://portableapps.com/apps


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 9, 2012)

If I have an idea for a program I'd like to see written but don't know how to write it myself is there a shareware / freeware programmer's site I can go to and ask if someone would like to write it?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 9, 2012)

Helen Back said:


> If I have an idea for a program I'd like to see written but don't know how to write it myself is there a shareware / freeware programmer's site I can go to and ask if someone would like to write it?


 
There isn't one single place like that, as far as I know.  You could try some of the more popular programming websites, like reddit and hacker news.  If it's for a specific platform, like iPhones, then you could try to find an IOS development forum and suggest it in there. Likewise for Android, etc.

What's the idea?


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 9, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> There isn't one single place like that, as far as I know. You could try some of the more popular programming websites, like reddit and hacker news. If it's for a specific platform, like iPhones, then you could try to find an IOS development forum and suggest it in there. Likewise for Android, etc.
> 
> What's the idea?


It'll be for the PC rather than a mobile app. A media player that plays random clips from random video files from a folder including subdirectories. The clips will be from random points in the movie of random length.

Also a similar thing for PDFs but shows you a random page from a random PDF.

This is for people who would like to casually browse their PDF book and avi movie collections.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 9, 2012)

Helen Back said:


> It'll be for the PC rather than a mobile app. A media player that plays random clips from random video files from a folder including subdirectories. The clips will be from random points in the movie of random length.
> 
> Also a similar thing for PDFs but shows you a random page from a random PDF.
> 
> This is for people who would like to casually browse their PDF book and avi movie collections.


 
It sounds very complicated for something I believe is not likely to be popular (sorry, I don't mean to be harsh here, and obviously this is just my opinion, etc.) and so I think you'd struggle getting someone to make it.

I'm trying to think how it would work, in case I've got the wrong end of the stick:  would it be something you load up and it looks like a wall of moving images and text?  And then you click on what you want to view and it plays/displays it?  Or would you click on the thing you want to watch and then it opens in a different application (VLC player, iTunes, whatever)?

Depending on what exactly you want, it might be better to create a plugin for something which already does these things (reads PDFs, plays videos) rather than writing something else which would have to duplicate this functionality.


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, maybe a plug in. Zoom player already has a random play feature, including playing random files from sub directories, I'd just need to add in the random starting point for a random length.

The random PDF page would work the same way in a PDF reader, you'd just click a button and a random page from a random book would be shown.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 10, 2012)

Sounds like a fun project for a budding programmer - do you have any nephews or nieces?


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2012)

Helen Back said:


> It'll be for the PC rather than a mobile app. A media player that plays random clips from random video files from a folder including subdirectories. The clips will be from random points in the movie of random length.


----------



## newharper (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry if this has been done to death but I searched and found nothing.
Anna got he a pamphlet on Kindle and I wanted a copy on my laptop. After searching for a programme to open the file I alighted on
PC TuneUp Maestro.
I didn't download it and cannot find out whether it's a scam or not. Opinion appears split.
If it is, does anyone no of a non-scam way to open the file.
thanks.


----------



## Rylie Cooper (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but to rip youtube videos to video or mp3, I found that FullRip.net was a great site.


----------



## Edward Kelly (Feb 15, 2013)

Helen Back said:


> Yes, maybe a plug in. Zoom player already has a random play feature, including playing random files from sub directories, I'd just need to add in the random starting point for a random length.
> 
> The random PDF page would work the same way in a PDF reader, you'd just click a button and a random page from a random book would be shown.


Maybe You could email a few University's that have advanced programming included in their courses ?  in the US places like Caltech and M.I.T. would no doubt have software engineers that would be able to write such prg's easy enuff.
You nver know a teacher/proffessor may think it would be a good exercise.
 if you were handy with computer languages and the associated algerithms, a database with random selection and ability to brake up files may not be all that difficult to do?

Me? I can't piss without getting my hair wet so I'm just guessing about the above... might help though.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 15, 2013)

I have just dowloaded and installed Ditto. It is a clipboard recorder and replaces Clipboard Recorder which for some reason has ceased to work. When posting and using quotes from other posts I find that only having a singe item in the clipboard is restrictive. I have been using Clipboard Recorder for years but last year had to upgrade to the Windows 7 version for my new computer. Why the new version stopped working recently I can only guess that Windows 7 had upgraded and was not compatible any more. Ditto works as far as I can tell. There is no visual cue that it is copying but it makes a bing noise which may be better.


----------



## Edward Kelly (Feb 15, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have just dowloaded and installed Ditto. It is a clipboard recorder and replaces Clipboard Recorder which for some reason has ceased to work. When posting and using quotes from other posts I find that only having a singe item in the clipboard is restrictive. I have been using Clipboard Recorder for years but last year had to upgrade to the Windows 7 version for my new computer. Why the new version stopped working recently I can only guess that Windows 7 had upgraded and was not compatible any more. Ditto works as far as I can tell. *There is no visual cue that it is copying but it makes a bing noise which may be better.*


Definetly better withthe BING probly works faster as well. ATM I'm only downloading prg's that have a bing installed.
No Bing, no win.

does sound like a handy prg. though.


----------



## dilberto (Feb 25, 2013)

Winbuilder 082 a great utility for building a customised Windows 7 live CD including your own tweaks, drivers and apps, just like nLite for live Windows CDs. 

http://reboot.pro/forum/22-winbuilder/


http://reboot.pro/files/file/4-winbuilder/


http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/winbuilder-win7pe-se-tutorial


----------



## Aquamarine (Oct 4, 2013)

Please, can someone suggest what software organsiations are using to produce those jazzy bulletin like emails with colored background and tables with graphics etc.


----------



## cesare (Oct 4, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> Please, can someone suggest what software organsiations are using to produce those jazzy bulletin like emails with colored background and tables with graphics etc.


You mean like mailchimp? Those are mainly HTML template based, I think

http://mailchimp.com


----------



## Aquamarine (Oct 7, 2013)

Cheers Cesare.  Mailchimp looks easy and a good place to start.


----------



## cesare (Oct 7, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> Cheers Cesare.  Mailchimp looks easy and a good place to start.


Also Huddlebuy have some free email templates at the moment, which is a way of bypassing mailchimp if you like. Huddlebuy can be a bit voracious with their email marketing but you can sometimes get good deals.

http://www.huddlebuy.co.uk/deals/free/customisable-email-templates


----------



## require (Oct 8, 2013)

I use Avast and kaspersky anti-virus software


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 20, 2013)

immunet worked well on my XP box. An interesting feature is that it appears to work in unison with other users and is based on clamav.  But then this could just be a cool looking gotcha hooked gimmick?

http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/about/win32/


----------

